# White Privilege



## American_Jihad

*Public school teaches 'white privilege' class*

Published: 12 hours ago
By Todd Starnes

Students exposed to radical leftist thinkers


(RADIO.FOXNEWS)  A school district in Wisconsin said they will review a high school diversity class that exposed students to radical leftist thinkers and promoted a critical race theory that alleges white people are oppressors.

The American Diversity class was taught to students at Delavan-Darien High School in Wisconsin, Fox News has learned.

Theyre teaching white guilt, one parent told Fox News. Theyre dividing the students. Theyre saying to non-whites, You have been oppressed and youre still being oppressed.

Read the full story  Public School Teaches ?White Privilege? Class | FOX News & Commentary: Todd Starnes


Read more at Public school teaches ?white privilege? class


----------



## Nole

well, I cant blame the teacher, its true.

My father told me at a young age, as a white male I have certain privileges in this country and I need to be respectful and sensitive to those privileges. 


Sage advice.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

I'm confused what reaction I'm supposed to have to this? Yeah, it's pretty awesome being white. (shrug)


----------



## American_Jihad

Nole said:


> well, I cant blame the teacher, its true.
> 
> My father told me at a young age, as a white male I have certain privileges in this country and I need to be respectful and sensitive to those privileges.
> 
> 
> Sage advice.



So daddy taught ya white guilt and how to self-loath...


----------



## Lakhota

Ole whitey will soon be a "minority"...


----------



## Luissa

I wonder what actually happened?

It was probably taught, but I wonder what the actual truth is. 

Plus it was a diversity class, what did they expect?


----------



## Nole

> So daddy taught ya white guilt and how to self-loath...



well, I disagree. There is a reason I am the lead operator and technician at the only precision tracking radar in the southern hemisphere. 


Here, look what my self loathing white ass did today!
Spaceflight Now &#0124; Breaking News &#0124; Trio of Russian military satellites launched by Rockot

Purrty cool for a lame loathing white boy if I do say.


----------



## Luissa

American_Jihad said:


> Nole said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, I cant blame the teacher, its true.
> 
> My father told me at a young age, as a white male I have certain privileges in this country and I need to be respectful and sensitive to those privileges.
> 
> 
> Sage advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So daddy taught ya white guilt and how to self-loath...
Click to expand...


It's not guilt or self loathing, it's realizing you have some advantages being a white male and not being arrogant about it.


----------



## Againsheila

Luissa said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nole said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, I cant blame the teacher, its true.
> 
> My father told me at a young age, as a white male I have certain privileges in this country and I need to be respectful and sensitive to those privileges.
> 
> 
> Sage advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So daddy taught ya white guilt and how to self-loath...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not guilt or self loathing, it's realizing you have some advantages being a white male and not being arrogant about it.
Click to expand...


Not sure what advantages a while male has.  I remember when my brother came back from Vietnam.  He'd done radio shows there for the military.  He went to every radio station in the area and there were a lot back then and he was told to his face that if he were a black woman they'd hire him on the spot.  Whatever advantages white males once had in this society, it's long gone.  The truth is there is a bigger different between a poor white man and a rich white man than there is between a poor white man and a poor black man.  Of course, if people realized that, our country just might get better instead of being divided all the time.


----------



## Againsheila

Luissa said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nole said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, I cant blame the teacher, its true.
> 
> My father told me at a young age, as a white male I have certain privileges in this country and I need to be respectful and sensitive to those privileges.
> 
> 
> Sage advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So daddy taught ya white guilt and how to self-loath...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not guilt or self loathing, it's realizing you have some advantages being a white male and not being arrogant about it.
Click to expand...


What advantages are those, exactly?


----------



## BallsBrunswick

Againsheila said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> So daddy taught ya white guilt and how to self-loath...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not guilt or self loathing, it's realizing you have some advantages being a white male and not being arrogant about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What advantages are those, exactly?
Click to expand...


We glow in the dark, obviously.


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4ZxxHbJGbY]The Muppet Show: Kermit - "Bein' Green" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## zonly1

Lakhota said:


> Ole whitey will soon be a "minority"...



and you have something relevent to say other than 3 grade one liners because YOUR IQ limit switch just got smoked.


----------



## Papawx3

I agree that as a white man I have certain responsibilities to myself, my family and my neighbors.   I'm supposed to dress, talk and act like a white man.  That means I can't walk around with my pants hanging down to my knees and I can't lace my conversations with vulgar language.  I can't spend my days lazing around making babies I can't afford while drawing a welfare check from the state.  I also can't put massive bass speakers in my car and 24" tires with spinners on my car.  I can't drive up and down the road blaring my radio with the bass thumping so that everyone in a five mile radius can hear me coming and going.   I also can't foul my neighborhood schools with drugs and shooting up neighborhoods of people who refuse to let their children work for me selling my drugs to their friends. 
Yes, I'm proud to be a white man.  If I weren't I'd be sorely tempted to swallow poison and hang myself while simultaneously setting myself on fire and putting a bullet into my own brain.


----------



## jtpr312

Nole said:


> well, I cant blame the teacher, its true.
> 
> My father told me at a young age, as a white male I have certain privileges in this country and I need to be respectful and sensitive to those privileges.
> 
> 
> Sage advice.



Fools leading the idiots the story of our nation


----------



## squeeze berry

BallsBrunswick said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not guilt or self loathing, it's realizing you have some advantages being a white male and not being arrogant about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What advantages are those, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We glow in the dark, obviously.
Click to expand...


that's a disadvantage when walking through a black neighborhood


----------



## BallsBrunswick

squeeze berry said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> What advantages are those, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We glow in the dark, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's a disadvantage when walking through a black neighborhood
Click to expand...


I've never had a problem walking through black neighborhoods.


----------



## NoNukes

BallsBrunswick said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> We glow in the dark, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's a disadvantage when walking through a black neighborhood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never had a problem walking through black neighborhoods.
Click to expand...


Me neither, and I used to go to frequent after hours clubs in Harlem.


----------



## BallsBrunswick

NoNukes said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's a disadvantage when walking through a black neighborhood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had a problem walking through black neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me neither, and I used to go to frequent after hours clubs in Harlem.
Click to expand...


My occupation forces me to be in some pretty shady neighborhoods in the late hours of the night. I admit I've gotten into some fist fights and had to pull my knife a few times on some vatos and various street trash but I've never had problems in the black community. My experience with blacks is they go out of their way not to cause racial shit. That's a generalization but that's been my experience.


----------



## sitarro

NoNukes said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's a disadvantage when walking through a black neighborhood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had a problem walking through black neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me neither, and I used to go to frequent after hours clubs in Harlem.
Click to expand...


Why?


----------



## NoNukes

sitarro said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had a problem walking through black neighborhoods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither, and I used to go to frequent after hours clubs in Harlem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?[/QUOTE
> 
> To listen to jazz.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Breeze

Whitey is the devil.


----------



## LeftofLeft

Lakhota said:


> Ole whitey will soon be a "minority"...



Which will finally end racial quotas and racism claims.


----------



## TNHarley

Nole said:


> So daddy taught ya white guilt and how to self-loath...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, I disagree. There is a reason I am the lead operator and technician at the only precision tracking radar in the southern hemisphere.
> 
> 
> Here, look what my self loathing white ass did today!
> Spaceflight Now | Breaking News | Trio of Russian military satellites launched by Rockot
> 
> Purrty cool for a lame loathing white boy if I do say.
Click to expand...


Yea, such a good job, but yet, your.. You know what, nevermind. Just STFU


----------



## Swagger

Luissa said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nole said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, I cant blame the teacher, its true.
> 
> My father told me at a young age, as a white male I have certain privileges in this country and I need to be respectful and sensitive to those privileges.
> 
> 
> Sage advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So daddy taught ya white guilt and how to self-loath...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not guilt or self loathing, it's realizing you have some advantages being a white male and not being arrogant about it.
Click to expand...


Do you think those advantages are something that white people should thank or hate their ancestors for? I think we should give thanks, as it's a dog eat dog world and if they hadn't taken the initiative and secured our advantage, someone else would done it before them for themselves and their people and we [white people] would be on the back foot.


----------



## Againsheila

Swagger said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> So daddy taught ya white guilt and how to self-loath...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not guilt or self loathing, it's realizing you have some advantages being a white male and not being arrogant about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think those advantages are something that white people should thank or hate their ancestors for? I think we should give thanks, as it's a dog eat dog world and if they hadn't taken the initiative and secured our advantage, someone else would done it before them for themselves and their people and we [white people] would be on the back foot.
Click to expand...


I'm still waiting to find out what those advantages are, other than glowing in the dark.


----------



## High_Gravity

Againsheila said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not guilt or self loathing, it's realizing you have some advantages being a white male and not being arrogant about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think those advantages are something that white people should thank or hate their ancestors for? I think we should give thanks, as it's a dog eat dog world and if they hadn't taken the initiative and secured our advantage, someone else would done it before them for themselves and their people and we [white people] would be on the back foot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting to find out what those advantages are, other than glowing in the dark.
Click to expand...


Good hair?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Nole said:


> So daddy taught ya white guilt and how to self-loath...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, I disagree. There is a reason I am the lead operator and technician at the only precision tracking radar in the southern hemisphere.
> 
> 
> Here, look what my self loathing white ass did today!
> Spaceflight Now | Breaking News | Trio of Russian military satellites launched by Rockot
> 
> Purrty cool for a lame loathing white boy if I do say.
Click to expand...


Golly gee!! I'm impressed!! But what exactly does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Nova78

Lakhota said:


> Ole whitey will soon be a "minority"...



    Your point ?


----------



## Nova78

luissa said:


> american_jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nole said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, i cant blame the teacher, its true.
> 
> My father told me at a young age, as a white male i have certain privileges in this country and i need to be respectful and sensitive to those privileges.
> 
> 
> Sage advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so daddy taught ya white guilt and how to self-loath...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's not guilt or self loathing*, it's realizing you have some advantages being a white male and not being arrogant about it.*
Click to expand...



Like what ?


----------



## Yurt

white privilege doesn't really exists anymore.  

i hoped that with obama's election and reelection that people would get over this silly nonsense and stop judging people by the color of their skin.


----------



## WillowTree

Zambia, and Zimbabwe.,,, study what went on there.


----------



## jtpr312

The Breeze said:


> Whitey is the devil.



Boo!


----------



## jtpr312

Lakhota said:


> Ole whitey will soon be a "minority"...




Yeah, too bad for the negroes and the hispanics huh?  I mean where will they emigrate to once they scew up this nation like they screw up almost, well in the case of the negro no almost about it, every nation they've been the majority in?  History has shown us that without the white devils in charge, the black man falls into starvation and anarchy.  Too bad.  Maybe us white devils can take the upper north west so you people will have some place decent to emigrate to when you screw up the rest of the nation.  Better yet maybe this time we'll be smarter and keep the riff raff out.  I guess we can learn to clean our own toilets and cut our own grass if we have to.


----------



## American_Jihad

*MSNBC Panel Suggests Racist Motivation by Pro-lifers, Goal of 'Reproducing Whiteness'*

By Brad Wilmouth | June 17, 2013








On Saturday's Melissa Harris-Perry on MSNBC, substitute anchor Ari Melber hosted a panel of liberals fretting over Republican efforts to restrict abortion, with one guest even theorizing that Republicans are motivated by a racist desire to prevent white women from having abortions as a way of "reproducing whiteness, white supremacy, white privilege."

Melber seemed quite accepting of University of Pennsylvania Assistant Professor Salamisha Tillet's preposterous idea of pro-lifers being motivated by racism as he responded:

...


_Well, I think, the Census just released data, so part of it is the changing racial demographics in the United States. For the first time in American history, children born under the age of five are racial, the majority of them are racial and ethnic minorities in the U.S.

So I think that there's a kind of moral panic, a fear of the end of whiteness that we've been seeing a long time in that I think, you know, Obama's ascension as President kind of symbolizes to a certain degree. And so I think this is one response to that sense that there's a decreasing white majority in the country and that women's bodies and white women's bodies in particular are obviously a crucial way of reproducing whiteness, white supremacy, white privilege. And so I think it's just a kind of clamping down on women's bodies, in particular white women's bodies, even though women of color are really caught in the fray._

As the group discussed the issue, there notably was an image of a giant uterus with the GOP elephant symbol inside it displayed on screen behind them.

...

Read more: MSNBC Panel Suggests Racist Motivation by Pro-lifers, Goal of 'Reproducing Whiteness' | NewsBusters

She could pass for cynthia mckinney's daughter...


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Diversity sucks...as they found out in Boston.


----------



## Kondor3

Re: the MSNBC Panel... one of those weird, Looney-Leftie diarrhea festivals that offer comedic relief...


----------



## Unkotare

Yurt said:


> white privilege doesn't really exists anymore.
> 
> i hoped that with obama's election and reelection that people would get over this silly nonsense and stop judging people by the color of their skin.




What exactly about his being elected (or more so, reelected) would give you hope that would happen?


----------



## OriginalShroom

Nole said:


> well, I cant blame the teacher, its true.
> 
> My father told me at a young age, as a white male I have certain privileges in this country and I need to be respectful and sensitive to those privileges.
> 
> 
> Sage advice.



*No family.
*
Well.. I have been just warned that I risk a banning because I dared to comment upon the person who gave the advice as posted.

I therefore withdraw my comments.


----------



## Unkotare

9thIDdoc said:


> Diversity sucks...as they found out in Boston.





No we didn't. We 'found out' that terrorist scumbags suck. Of course we already knew that.


----------



## candycorn

I remember back when I lived in Houston, I was pulled over and ticketed in the suburb of Bellaire.  Google the city of Bellaire and check it out.  Wiki has it as being 90+% white and Asian.  

Well, I wanted to fight the ticket so I went to the court which was in the evening.  The court room was packed full of people there to fight their tickets as well.  The racial make up should be about 90+% white and Asian if, on average, those ticketed reflect the racial make-up of the city...right?

Aside from the Judge, an attorney some Mexican lady brought with her, and another defendant, nearly every defendant in the room was black or Hispanic (very few Hispanics by the way).  We're talking about 150 defendants and one of them was white, in Bellaire, where 74% of the town is white.  

When I hear about White Priviledge, I think it's an antiquated notion but it still exists and, to my mind, it is most prevalent here. 

On the flip side of the coin, as many of you may know if you read my posts, I do credentialing for our health system.  What that means is that I check to make sure current and prospective future employees have the licenses they say they have, the endorsements they claim, and generally are telling the baseline truth about their qualifications.  I get "packets" from HR about each applicant or volunteer.  Recently, the packets have started to include the race-based questions we have on the end of our on-line application.  The part that wants you to self-identify whether you're white, black, latino, martian or whatever.  

I have purposely refused to look at this.  It doesn't affect their qualifications at all (alternate languages spoke, written are covered in another part of the application).  I'm not in HR but I would bet that the message down there is that they need to have our staff mirror the city of Phoenix meaning hire more Hispanics.  BS...I say hire the best person for the job and have your HR staff eliminate race from consideration to the positive or the negative.  If the open job has two good candidates, you flip a coin.


----------



## candycorn

I think the important thing to remember is that if you're born in this nation, you were born on second base.  Some of the very rich were born on third base.  Our air is relatively clean, our water is clean, our food is safe and plentiful; our safety nets have safety nets.  Racists are most often ostracized in most of the country.  There are churches, non-faith based groups, government programs that offer you training, housing, clothing, shelter...  Nobody is checking your papers on the bus or the train (yet).  You can go to the beach, the mountains, national parks and see true beauty in most places in this country.  


The important thing to remember is, in my view, you didn't hit a double or a triple.  Stop thinking you did.


----------



## Freewill

Ok, what privilege?

Almost all sit-coms on TV now show white males as indolent idiots.

The days of the good old boys have gone and went.


----------



## Geaux4it

NoNukes said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's a disadvantage when walking through a black neighborhood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had a problem walking through black neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me neither, and I used to go to frequent after hours clubs in Harlem.
Click to expand...


Tell that to Reginald Denny.. Oh that's right, he was driving. 

-Geaux


----------



## The2ndAmendment

The "white privileged" is something the SUPER RICH ELITE intentionally created to makes whites vote a certain way and make blacks vote another way, therefore they can control the elections by controlling the number of white and black voters via MEDIA and VOTING ACCESS.

Yes, the phenomenon of black oppression is real; however, the reason for which it REALLY exists is never taught, nor how it is created.

As such, it should not be taught in COMMUNIST (public) school.


----------



## FJO

Nole said:


> well, I cant blame the teacher, its true.
> 
> My father told me at a young age, as a white male I have certain privileges in this country and I need to be respectful and sensitive to those privileges.
> 
> 
> Sage advice.



Somewhere in the never-neverland of liberal fantasies, there is a country founded by blacks that were equivalent of George Washington, Benjamin Franklin, Thomas Jefferson and john Adams.

The country, located in the same liberal never-neverland announced that they would welcome all comers, the tired and huddled masses, BUT they would have to be BLACK.

Until that country is found in reality, rather than just in the fertile imagination of liberal never-neverland, white people should have the privileges of being the descendents, or at least the same kind of people as the founders of the United States.

Those who disagree have a glorious, rich and prosperous continent, known as AFRICA to deploy to.


----------



## FJO

Lakhota said:


> Ole whitey will soon be a "minority"...



And then the United States will be just like South Africa and Zimbabwe.

OH, GLORY!!


----------



## Circe

American_Jihad said:


> Nole said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, I cant blame the teacher, its true.
> 
> My father told me at a young age, as a white male I have certain privileges in this country and I need to be respectful and sensitive to those privileges.
> 
> 
> Sage advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So daddy taught ya white guilt and how to self-loath...
Click to expand...



No, his father taught him "_noblesse oblige_."

That expression means that the nobility are ethically obliged to treat decently the people of lower status in society.


----------



## Circe

squeeze berry said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> What advantages are those, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We glow in the dark, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's a disadvantage when walking through a black neighborhood
Click to expand...



This post reminds me of "Eagle Vision" in Assassin's Creed II. You hold "Y" on the controller and everything gets dark, except for the red bad guys and the glowing white targets to kill.


----------



## FJO

Papawx3 said:


> I agree that as a white man I have certain responsibilities to myself, my family and my neighbors.   I'm supposed to dress, talk and act like a white man.  That means I can't walk around with my pants hanging down to my knees and I can't lace my conversations with vulgar language.  I can't spend my days lazing around making babies I can't afford while drawing a welfare check from the state.  I also can't put massive bass speakers in my car and 24" tires with spinners on my car.  I can't drive up and down the road blaring my radio with the bass thumping so that everyone in a five mile radius can hear me coming and going.   I also can't foul my neighborhood schools with drugs and shooting up neighborhoods of people who refuse to let their children work for me selling my drugs to their friends.
> Yes, I'm proud to be a white man.  If I weren't I'd be sorely tempted to swallow poison and hang myself while simultaneously setting myself on fire and putting a bullet into my own brain.



Well said! Prepare to be called a racist.


----------



## FJO

candycorn said:


> I remember back when I lived in Houston, I was pulled over and ticketed in the suburb of Bellaire.  Google the city of Bellaire and check it out.  Wiki has it as being 90+% white and Asian.
> 
> Well, I wanted to fight the ticket so I went to the court which was in the evening.  The court room was packed full of people there to fight their tickets as well.  The racial make up should be about 90+% white and Asian if, on average, those ticketed reflect the racial make-up of the city...right?
> 
> Aside from the Judge, an attorney some Mexican lady brought with her, and another defendant, nearly every defendant in the room was black or Hispanic (very few Hispanics by the way).  We're talking about 150 defendants and one of them was white, in Bellaire, where 74% of the town is white.
> 
> When I hear about White Priviledge, I think it's an antiquated notion but it still exists and, to my mind, it is most prevalent here.
> 
> On the flip side of the coin, as many of you may know if you read my posts, I do credentialing for our health system.  What that means is that I check to make sure current and prospective future employees have the licenses they say they have, the endorsements they claim, and generally are telling the baseline truth about their qualifications.  I get "packets" from HR about each applicant or volunteer.  Recently, the packets have started to include the race-based questions we have on the end of our on-line application.  The part that wants you to self-identify whether you're white, black, latino, martian or whatever.
> 
> I have purposely refused to look at this.  It doesn't affect their qualifications at all (alternate languages spoke, written are covered in another part of the application).  I'm not in HR but I would bet that the message down there is that they need to have our staff mirror the city of Phoenix meaning hire more Hispanics.  BS...I say hire the best person for the job and have your HR staff eliminate race from consideration to the positive or the negative.  If the open job has two good candidates, you flip a coin.



Are you trying to say that ALL activities, legal or otherwise, are committed/done by the same proportion as the races in the population as a whole?

Are there 10% black opera singers?
Are there 10% whites in the NBA?
Are there 10% black swimmers in the Olympic Games?
Are there 10% white rap or R&B artists?
Are there 10% blacks in the cabinet of the first (half)black President of the United State?   
Are there 10% white fruit pickers in California?
Are there 10% non-Hispanics who refuse to learn English?
Are there 10% of white immigrants who entered the United States illegally?

I could go on, but by now you may see that the activities of people are not necessarily in line with the percentage of their numbers compared to the population as a whole.

So, come to terms with the FACT that blacks are committing more crimes per capita and that is why you should not have been shocked at what you allegedly saw at traffic court.

You are welcome!


----------



## The2ndAmendment

FJO said:


> So, come to terms with the FACT that blacks are committing more crimes per capita and that is why you should not have been shocked at what you allegedly saw at traffic court.
> 
> You are welcome!



Committing more? Or being arrested and convicted more?


----------



## Katzndogz

FJO said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ole whitey will soon be a "minority"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the United States will be just like South Africa and Zimbabwe.
> 
> OH, GLORY!!
Click to expand...


Only if you imagine that blacks will be a majority.   They will actually never be a majority.  Their minority status is getting smaller by the year.  They are murdering and aborting themselves in proportions that would be considered genocidal if this were being done to them instead of doing it to themselves.  Whites will be a minority compared to all of the other ethnicities in total.   That's because we severely limit immigration from countries with a majority white population.  Some whites we severely limit like whites from Africa.  Whites as the largest minority group will exist for hundreds of years yet.

Black people, however, will be fighting over resources (and losing) with hispanics for many years go come.


----------



## Circe

FJO said:


> the activities of people are not necessarily in line with the percentage of their numbers compared to the population as a whole.
> 
> So, come to terms with the FACT that blacks are committing more crimes per capita and that is why you should not have been shocked at what you allegedly saw at traffic court.




If people want me to view all races as equally competent, good, etc., they have to show me that all races have the same crime statistics. And the same accomplishment statistics.

If one race has far more crime, isn't that the very definition of inferiority?

If one race has far more inventions and technology and art and science, isn't that the very definition of superiority?


----------



## The2ndAmendment

Circe said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> the activities of people are not necessarily in line with the percentage of their numbers compared to the population as a whole.
> 
> So, come to terms with the FACT that blacks are committing more crimes per capita and that is why you should not have been shocked at what you allegedly saw at traffic court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If people want me to view all races as equally competent, good, etc., they have to show me that all races have the same crime statistics. And the same accomplishment statistics.
> 
> If one race has far more crime, isn't that the very definition of inferiority?
> 
> If one race has far more inventions and technology and art and science, isn't that the very definition of superiority?
Click to expand...


Unless there is a great puppeteer, who couldn't give two damns about either whites or blacks, pulling the strings and throwing the smoke and turning the mirrors to make it look that way.

You think you're free and open minded because you embrace 75% or 90% of Classical Liberalism, but you're still being effortlessly controlled by those 10%-25% artificially created racial divisions. Why don't you write Mein Kampf 2. Here's the full text:

http://archive.org/stream/meinkampf035176mbp/meinkampf035176mbp_djvu.txt

Not to mention, if you actually believe that whites are superior, and you consider yourself a moral person, then you must give blacks affirmative action. It is the idea that blacks are inferior which creates the moral argument for affirmative action, to say otherwise means you are immoral.

Of course the easy way out of that pickle is to simply accept all people are created equal, endowed with unalienable rights. Then you are not morally obliged to help a certain race.


----------



## candycorn

FJO said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember back when I lived in Houston, I was pulled over and ticketed in the suburb of Bellaire.  Google the city of Bellaire and check it out.  Wiki has it as being 90+% white and Asian.
> 
> Well, I wanted to fight the ticket so I went to the court which was in the evening.  The court room was packed full of people there to fight their tickets as well.  The racial make up should be about 90+% white and Asian if, on average, those ticketed reflect the racial make-up of the city...right?
> 
> Aside from the Judge, an attorney some Mexican lady brought with her, and another defendant, nearly every defendant in the room was black or Hispanic (very few Hispanics by the way).  We're talking about 150 defendants and one of them was white, in Bellaire, where 74% of the town is white.
> 
> When I hear about White Priviledge, I think it's an antiquated notion but it still exists and, to my mind, it is most prevalent here.
> 
> On the flip side of the coin, as many of you may know if you read my posts, I do credentialing for our health system.  What that means is that I check to make sure current and prospective future employees have the licenses they say they have, the endorsements they claim, and generally are telling the baseline truth about their qualifications.  I get "packets" from HR about each applicant or volunteer.  Recently, the packets have started to include the race-based questions we have on the end of our on-line application.  The part that wants you to self-identify whether you're white, black, latino, martian or whatever.
> 
> I have purposely refused to look at this.  It doesn't affect their qualifications at all (alternate languages spoke, written are covered in another part of the application).  I'm not in HR but I would bet that the message down there is that they need to have our staff mirror the city of Phoenix meaning hire more Hispanics.  BS...I say hire the best person for the job and have your HR staff eliminate race from consideration to the positive or the negative.  If the open job has two good candidates, you flip a coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say that ALL activities, legal or otherwise, are committed/done by the same proportion as the races in the population as a whole?
> 
> Are there 10% black opera singers?
> Are there 10% whites in the NBA?
> Are there 10% black swimmers in the Olympic Games?
> Are there 10% white rap or R&B artists?
> Are there 10% blacks in the cabinet of the first (half)black President of the United State?
> Are there 10% white fruit pickers in California?
> Are there 10% non-Hispanics who refuse to learn English?
> Are there 10% of white immigrants who entered the United States illegally?
> 
> I could go on, but by now you may see that the activities of people are not necessarily in line with the percentage of their numbers compared to the population as a whole.
Click to expand...

When you eliminate skill sets, historical preferences and other extenuating factors it pretty much balances out along societal lines.  

The gist was there should have been more than 3 white people in the pool of defendants if the jurisdiction of the police force is the City of Bellaire.  





FJO said:


> So, come to terms with the FACT that blacks are committing more crimes per capita and that is why you should not have been shocked at what you allegedly saw at traffic court.
> 
> You are welcome!



Welcome?  

Love it when boys try to act like men.  

Have you ever been "let go with a warning" by the police who pull you over?  Do you think as many blacks/Hispanics get let go with the same warning?  The Sheriff here in Phoenix was told to stop targeting Hispanics.  I'm sure that was just political correctness. 

The fact of the matter is that crimes such as traffic violations largely depend on the mood of the police on any given day.  One thing I read on Wiki Answers is that 40 times a law is violated before someone is cited for the infraction.  How many Drivers on average violate traffic laws over times before they are actually cited  You probably sped on the way to work this morning.  I know I did.  

Are you going to come to grips with your crime and turn yourself in?


----------



## FJO

The2ndAmendment said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, come to terms with the FACT that blacks are committing more crimes per capita and that is why you should not have been shocked at what you allegedly saw at traffic court.
> 
> You are welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Committing more? Or being arrested and convicted more?
Click to expand...


Since blacks are well represented on police forces everywhere, it is safe to say that no black person gets arrested unjustly.

Since blacks are well represented in the judicial system,  including judges, lawyers and juries, it is safe to say no black person is convicted unjustly.

Come to terms with the facts. Blacks commit more crime.


----------



## FJO

Quote:

"Love it when boys try to act like men."

Are you talking about Obama??


----------



## candycorn

FJO said:


> Quote:
> 
> "Love it when boys try to act like men."
> 
> Are you talking about Obama??



No. You.


----------



## American_Jihad

Circe said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nole said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, I cant blame the teacher, its true.
> 
> My father told me at a young age, as a white male I have certain privileges in this country and I need to be respectful and sensitive to those privileges.
> 
> 
> Sage advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So daddy taught ya white guilt and how to self-loath...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, his father taught him "_noblesse oblige_."
> 
> That expression means that the nobility are ethically obliged to treat decently the people of lower status in society.
Click to expand...








Hows that for status, now get yo nose out of CoNolies ass...


----------



## hazlnut

American_Jihad said:


> *Public school teaches 'white privilege' class*
> 
> Published: 12 hours ago
> By Todd Starnes
> 
> Students exposed to radical leftist thinkers
> 
> 
> (RADIO.FOXNEWS)  A school district in Wisconsin said they will review a high school diversity class that exposed students to radical leftist thinkers and promoted a critical race theory that alleges white people are oppressors.
> 
> The American Diversity class was taught to students at Delavan-Darien High School in Wisconsin, Fox News has learned.
> 
> Theyre teaching white guilt, one parent told Fox News. Theyre dividing the students. Theyre saying to non-whites, You have been oppressed and youre still being oppressed.
> 
> Read the full story  Public School Teaches ?White Privilege? Class | FOX News & Commentary: Todd Starnes
> 
> 
> Read more at Public school teaches ?white privilege? class


----------



## American_Jihad

hazlnut said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Public school teaches 'white privilege' class*
> 
> Published: 12 hours ago
> By Todd Starnes
> 
> Students exposed to radical leftist thinkers
> 
> 
> (RADIO.FOXNEWS) &#8212; A school district in Wisconsin said they will review a high school diversity class that exposed students to radical leftist thinkers and promoted a critical race theory that alleges white people are oppressors.
> 
> The &#8220;American Diversity&#8221; class was taught to students at Delavan-Darien High School in Wisconsin, Fox News has learned.
> 
> &#8220;They&#8217;re teaching white guilt,&#8221; one parent told Fox News. &#8220;They&#8217;re dividing the students. They&#8217;re saying to non-whites, &#8216;You have been oppressed and you&#8217;re still being oppressed.&#8217;&#8221;
> 
> Read the full story &#8250; Public School Teaches ?White Privilege? Class | FOX News & Commentary: Todd Starnes
> 
> 
> Read more at Public school teaches ?white privilege? class
Click to expand...


Struck a nerve in yo nutter chicago ass ah...


----------



## MDiver

While whites have been oppressors in the past (not all whites), currently we have a black president, black legislators, black judges, black lawyers, black physicians, black nurses, black physicians, black directors, black actors, black astronauts, black physicists, black professors, black teachers, black soldiers, black generals......exactly, where are blacks oppressed?
As a combination white and native-american, I can see where those of my native-american ancestry are not given a fair deal, but I don't see where any oppression is being conducted on blacks.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Taiwanese Animation Of Huntington Beach Violence Calls Mob A 'White Riot' (VIDEO) *

Posted: 07/30/2013

The violence that took place in Huntington Beach, Calif. after the U.S. Open of Surfing got the Taiwanese animation treatment in a YouTube video released Tuesday by animation studio Next Media Animation (NMA). 

In classic NMA style, the computer-generated animation poked fun at the serious incident, literally turning the violent surfer fan bros into apes who "go all ape shit" on portable toilets. The video's narrative is also studded with puns (a "wave" of violence overtook the city) and understatement (the police were "kind enough" to "hand out" pepper spray and rubber bullets). 

More troubling, however, is the video's emphasis that the violence was caused by a "white riot," serving as a reminder that "whites can riot too." It's left unsaid in the video, but NMA's emphasis on a "white riot" reveals a lot about how people outside of the U.S. can perceive African Americans -- perhaps because of how U.S. media portrays African Americans. 

...

Taiwanese Animation Of Huntington Beach Violence Calls Mob A 'White Riot' (VIDEO)


----------



## ScienceRocks

Let's see
Whites don't get our own colleges
Whites don't get our own t.v stations(Bet)
Whites don't have work quota's
Whites don't get our own congressional caucus that is defined for us. 


Whites just work hard and raise our children to be the best we can be. There's no fucking privilege.


----------



## ScienceRocks

MDiver said:


> While whites have been oppressors in the past (not all whites), currently we have a black president, black legislators, black judges, black lawyers, black physicians, black nurses, black physicians, black directors, black actors, black astronauts, black physicists, black professors, black teachers, black soldiers, black generals......exactly, where are blacks oppressed?
> As a combination white and native-american, I can see where those of my native-american ancestry are not given a fair deal, but I don't see where any oppression is being conducted on blacks.



As a person that is also part native American I agree. Wtf do blacks want? 

What would be fair to you? You make up 13% of the population so it wouldn't be fair to give to much more. 

Do you want to be treated special or equal? Do you believe in the words of mlk anymore?


----------



## Geaux4it

Matthew said:


> Let's see
> Whites don't get our own colleges
> Whites don't get our own t.v stations(Bet)
> Whites don't have work quota's
> Whites don't get our own congressional caucus that is defined for us.
> 
> 
> Whites just work hard and raise our children to be the best we can be. There's no fucking privilege.



And whites don't get their own 'Month' of recognition from the US Government

http://www.diversitycentral.com/calendar/heritagemonthguide.php

Month

Heritage Celebrated

January- None to date

February- African American History Month

March- National Women's History Month

April-None to date

May- Asian Pacific American Heritage and Older Americans Month

June- Gay Lesbian Pride Month

July- None to date

August- None to date

September- National Hispanic-Latino Heritage Month (Sept. 15-Oct. 15)

October- National Disability Employment Awareness Month

November- National American Indian Heritage Month

December- None to date;are two international commemorations


----------



## Wyatt earp

Luissa said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nole said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, I cant blame the teacher, its true.
> 
> My father told me at a young age, as a white male I have certain privileges in this country and I need to be respectful and sensitive to those privileges.
> 
> 
> Sage advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So daddy taught ya white guilt and how to self-loath...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not guilt or self loathing, it's realizing you have some advantages being a white male and not being arrogant about it.
Click to expand...


W at fucking advantages? the color of your skin dont mean shit, a turd is still a turd.


----------



## editec

there's no evidence to support the notion that the class was teaching white guilt.

It may be true but we need to take the word of a FOX commentator to believe it.


----------



## FA_Q2

Circe said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> the activities of people are not necessarily in line with the percentage of their numbers compared to the population as a whole.
> 
> So, come to terms with the FACT that blacks are committing more crimes per capita and that is why you should not have been shocked at what you allegedly saw at traffic court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If people want me to view all races as equally competent, good, etc., they have to show me that all races have the same crime statistics. And the same accomplishment statistics.
> 
> If one race has far more crime, isn't that the very definition of inferiority?
> 
> If one race has far more inventions and technology and art and science, isn't that the very definition of superiority?
Click to expand...


No, not at all.  It is the expression of cultural differences.  It is not the skin color that is superior or inferior but the cultural norms that permeates those groups here in America.  Those norms include things like family values.  Just to point out here, it is not whites that are on top either but rather Asians lead in most metrics.  Family values and education here stands out because the Asian groups in this nation and Asian countries in general place a very high value in family and education.  In general, those same values do not seem to be as strong in white communities and even less so in black communities.  A lot of that has to do with poverty and the fact that it creates a feedback loop.  Poor single parents are going to be more likely to create more poor single parents as they pass on the same values that failed to serve them well.  The black community has a very real problem with single parenthood which is no surprise in a culture that promotes maximum promiscuity to young men and they commonly refer to women as their bitches.  Many here might not like dealing with these things but you cannot make changes without acknowledging the problems.  In essence, it is not what race is better but rather which values and culture is better and I think that is a clear, important distinction.  One is entirely changeable.

The problems are exacerbated though because others immediately scream racism when you try and point out these realities.  It creates a lot of racial tension when you start to talk about the cultural norms from one group to another but without real dialogue there is never going to be real change.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Raped and Murdered for Being White*

August 8, 2013 By Jack Kerwick 






A little more than 20 years ago, with an army of camerapersons in tow, Sharpton descended upon my hometown of Trenton, New Jersey to weigh in on a police brutality case.  Both the officer and civilian in question were black, but this didnt prevent Reverend Al from making a racial issue out of the incident.

The officer was eventually acquitted by a jury.  But by this time, Sharpton was long gone.

Interestingly, however unsurprisingly, at about the same time, Trenton was engulfed by a real racially-oriented crime that neither Sharpton nor any of his fellow agents ever thought to acknowledge. Only this time, the perpetrators were black and the victim white.

On the morning of December 17, 1992, Kristin Huggins, a 22-year-old Temple University graduate and artist, drove into Trenton from her suburban home to paint a mural at a private club.  While in the parking lot, she was greeted by 39-year-old Ambrose Harris.  Harris, who was on his bicycle, was in search of a car that he could use in a robbery. Huggins Toyota MR2 caught his eye.

Without further ado, he held her up at gunpoint and ordered her into the trunk of her tiny compact vehicle.  Waiting for him at the end of the driveway was his accomplice, 29-year-old Gloria Dunn.  With Huggins stuffed in her trunk, terrified, Harris and Dunn drove around the city for a bit before they returned to the scene of the kidnapping where Harris retrieved and hid his bike.

Harris and Dunn then drove Huggins to a wooded area under a city overpass.  Harris ordered her from her trunk.  He told her to take her off her clothes.  According to Dunn, Huggins didnt take her clothes off.  She was nervous and shaking and said, What are you going to do?  Harris, Dunn continued, told her to shut up and called her a bitch. Kristin [Huggins] said she was a virgin and had never had sex before.  But Harris didnt care.  He grabbed her and she started trying to take her clothes off.  She pushed her sweats down to her knees.

Harris then proceeded to sodomize his captive as she cried in pain and pleaded with him to stop.  When he finished, he told her once more to shut up and ordered her back into her trunk. Then Harris grabbed his gun and asked Dunn if she wanted to watch as he killed Huggins.  Dunn said that she was only helping Huggins out of the trunk as Harris had commanded when he shot his victim in the back of the head.

...

Raped and Murdered for Being White | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## speedy

You need to stop listen to Faux radio. The more you listen the less you know.


----------



## American_Jihad

speedy said:


> You need to stop listen to Faux radio. The more you listen the less you know.



And you need to stop watching the clowns at MSDNC






or you'll end up like this







...


----------



## eots

Lakhota said:


> Ole whitey will soon be a "minority"...



*We have always been a minority..never let that stop us...cream tends to rise to the top...and btw...top o the morning to ya..*


Asian 54% 
East Asian 24% (Korea, Mongolia ,China, Japan) 
South Asian 21% (India, Sri Lanka, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Nepal) 
Southeast Asian 9% (Cambodia, Bruma, Philippines, Malayasia) 
Black 15% 
White 15% 
Hispanic 8% 
Middle Eastern 8%


----------



## sitarro

candycorn said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember back when I lived in Houston, I was pulled over and ticketed in the suburb of Bellaire.  Google the city of Bellaire and check it out.  Wiki has it as being 90+% white and Asian.
> 
> Well, I wanted to fight the ticket so I went to the court which was in the evening.  The court room was packed full of people there to fight their tickets as well.  The racial make up should be about 90+% white and Asian if, on average, those ticketed reflect the racial make-up of the city...right?
> 
> Aside from the Judge, an attorney some Mexican lady brought with her, and another defendant, nearly every defendant in the room was black or Hispanic (very few Hispanics by the way).  We're talking about 150 defendants and one of them was white, in Bellaire, where 74% of the town is white.
> 
> When I hear about White Priviledge, I think it's an antiquated notion but it still exists and, to my mind, it is most prevalent here.
> 
> On the flip side of the coin, as many of you may know if you read my posts, I do credentialing for our health system.  What that means is that I check to make sure current and prospective future employees have the licenses they say they have, the endorsements they claim, and generally are telling the baseline truth about their qualifications.  I get "packets" from HR about each applicant or volunteer.  Recently, the packets have started to include the race-based questions we have on the end of our on-line application.  The part that wants you to self-identify whether you're white, black, latino, martian or whatever.
> 
> I have purposely refused to look at this.  It doesn't affect their qualifications at all (alternate languages spoke, written are covered in another part of the application).  I'm not in HR but I would bet that the message down there is that they need to have our staff mirror the city of Phoenix meaning hire more Hispanics.  BS...I say hire the best person for the job and have your HR staff eliminate race from consideration to the positive or the negative.  If the open job has two good candidates, you flip a coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say that ALL activities, legal or otherwise, are committed/done by the same proportion as the races in the population as a whole?
> 
> Are there 10% black opera singers?
> Are there 10% whites in the NBA?
> Are there 10% black swimmers in the Olympic Games?
> Are there 10% white rap or R&B artists?
> Are there 10% blacks in the cabinet of the first (half)black President of the United State?
> Are there 10% white fruit pickers in California?
> Are there 10% non-Hispanics who refuse to learn English?
> Are there 10% of white immigrants who entered the United States illegally?
> 
> I could go on, but by now you may see that the activities of people are not necessarily in line with the percentage of their numbers compared to the population as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you eliminate skill sets, historical preferences and other extenuating factors it pretty much balances out along societal lines.
> 
> The gist was there should have been more than 3 white people in the pool of defendants if the jurisdiction of the police force is the City of Bellaire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, come to terms with the FACT that blacks are committing more crimes per capita and that is why you should not have been shocked at what you allegedly saw at traffic court.
> 
> You are welcome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome?
> 
> Love it when boys try to act like men.
> 
> Have you ever been "let go with a warning" by the police who pull you over?  Do you think as many blacks/Hispanics get let go with the same warning?  The Sheriff here in Phoenix was told to stop targeting Hispanics.  I'm sure that was just political correctness.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that crimes such as traffic violations largely depend on the mood of the police on any given day.  One thing I read on Wiki Answers is that 40 times a law is violated before someone is cited for the infraction.  How many Drivers on average violate traffic laws over times before they are actually cited  You probably sped on the way to work this morning.  I know I did.
> 
> Are you going to come to grips with your crime and turn yourself in?
Click to expand...


Maybe the cop was planning on giving this outstanding citizen a warning...........

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zMH2G2DnuMI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zMH2G2DnuMI[/ame]


----------



## 007

The Breeze said:


> Whitey is the devil.



Are you using the computer in the prison library, or are you out on good behavior?

Yeah some of us know all you little black gang bangers in prison call whites "the blue eyed devils." 

Fuck off, racist mother fucker.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Study condemns US universities for promoting 'white racial privilege*

Timothy Dionisopoulos 
Aug 21, 2013 




U.S. colleges and universities are guilty of promoting white racial privilege, according to a report, which was produced by Georgetown University and funded, in part, by the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation.

The report, called SEPARATE AND UNEQUAL: How Higher Education Reinforces the Intergenerational Reproduction of White Racial Privilege, was released by Georgetown late last month and explains that higher education is a passive agent in promoting racial inequality.

The higher education system is more and more complicit as a passive agent in the systematic reproduction of white racial privilege across generations,  according to a  press release that accompanied the study.

Affirmative action does not go far enough to solve the problem, the report continues.

Universities are problematic in that caucasians are overrepresented in the top 468 schools, while 70% of the new African-American and Hispanic enrollments have been at open access colleges instead of elite institutions, according to the study.

...

Study condemns US universities for promoting ?white racial privilege?


----------



## American_Jihad

*Nothing scarier than a nervous white man: The &#8220;Redskins&#8221; debate is really about white privilege*​ 
The debate about the Washington Redskins name is all wrong: It's really a symbol of white fear in a changing nation 





By Steven Salaita
Sep 29, 2013

Redskin. The word relegates complex humanity to a lifeless specimen, a stagnant and specious simulation of a physiognomy invented during a time of conquest. It reduces cultural identity to the wholly unreliable tableau of melanin and nose structure. It is of a specific historical moment, but exists outside of time, like the immutable figure it purports to represent.

The mascot accompanying the word is a brand, a commodity, selling not merely image or design but also the thoroughgoing cant of colonial fantasy. It also sells identity. The identity it peddles has nothing to do with being Native.

...

Nothing scarier than a nervous white man: The ?Redskins? debate is really about white privilege - Salon.com

Salon...


----------



## bianco

Lakhota said:


> Ole whitey will soon be a "minority"...



Then the 'fun' will start.


----------



## Tank

Less whites = Less civilization


----------



## American_Jihad

bianco said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ole whitey will soon be a "minority"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the 'fun' will start.
Click to expand...


I see you guys might have some fun too...


----------



## Kondor3

Another Hate-Whitey thread?

With self-hating needless-guilt White Folk screeching the loudest against Whitey...

Suicidal, delusional, naive little woodland nymphs and fairies...


----------



## Old Rocks

Every time I see another of these threads yapping about white man's victim status, I cannot help but wonder if the person that started it has cleaned out the pile of beer cans in front of his singlewide. This old bald headed whitey is well aware of the advantages that my status has given me. And aware that most of the people posting drivel about their white victim status are miserable failures that think work is a four letter word.


----------



## American_Jihad

Kondor3 said:


> Another Hate-Whitey thread?
> 
> With self-hating needless-guilt White Folk screeching the loudest against Whitey...
> 
> Suicidal, delusional, naive little woodland nymphs and fairies...



You mean self loathing white progressive/liberals...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Civilization and the Knockout Game*

December 4, 2013 by Daniel Greenfield 

Eastern Parkway is a corridor that stretches to Prospect Park; Brooklyns answer to Central Park complete with lake, swans and even a major museum. Along that corridor you can see elaborate townhouses, some with stairways stretching three stories, brownstones and massive old theaters.

These were the dwelling places and playhouses of an old wealthy Brooklyn elite that considered itself the equal of Manhattan. Its homes were as expensive and tasteful as anything around Central Park. But those homes are now in ghetto territory. There are still graceful old apartment buildings with grand old names with the Us spelled out in Vs, but they are crumbling, the asphalt outside is cracked and bored gang bangers wander around outside.

Crown Heights is an example of what happens when the expected white flight doesnt occur leaving a small white neighborhood in the middle of the hood. Even most of the Orthodox Jews fled when the outbreaks of violence began. But one Chassidic group decided to stick it out and they form a ghetto inside the ghetto.

Those streets inside the island were never particularly safe. There were occasional muggings and assaults, forays by huddled packs of teenagers swiftly passing through the area at night, throwing a few punches and then vanishing again.

Giuliani, elected in part because of the Crown Heights Pogrom perpetrated under Mayor Dinkins whose staffer Bill de Blasio will take Bloombergs place, helped bring some safety back to the area. Crime rates fell, but the underlying danger never went away. An entire generation of kids has grown up never having seen the old bad Dinkins era or carried a switchblade for the days when the night comes early and even a short walk from the bus stop can have a bloody end.

...

Civilization and the Knockout Game | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## mskafka

American_Jihad said:


> *Nothing scarier than a nervous white man: The &#8220;Redskins&#8221; debate is really about white privilege*​
> The debate about the Washington Redskins name is all wrong: It's really a symbol of white fear in a changing nation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Steven Salaita
> Sep 29, 2013
> 
> Redskin. The word relegates complex humanity to a lifeless specimen, a stagnant and specious simulation of a physiognomy invented during a time of conquest. It reduces cultural identity to the wholly unreliable tableau of melanin and nose structure. It is of a specific historical moment, but exists outside of time, like the immutable figure it purports to represent.
> 
> The mascot accompanying the word is a brand, a commodity, selling not merely image or design but also the thoroughgoing cant of colonial fantasy. It also sells identity. The identity it peddles has nothing to do with being Native.
> 
> ...
> 
> Nothing scarier than a nervous white man: The ?Redskins? debate is really about white privilege - Salon.com
> 
> Salon...




1. I am about 1/8 (12.5%) Chickasaw, maternally.
2. There are Jewish Surnames in my ancestry, from the 16th century.  
3. And finally, an ancestor from that same time period, was "servitor-in-ordinary" to James I.  He had attended Oxford, was privileged, Christian, and was obviously...VERY white.

I'm basically...a mutt; so I can't be painted into a corner, on this subject.  

Am I grasping this? If so...I think:

Steven Salaita needs to grow some thicker skin.  I don't find it offensive.  Anyone who has any Native-American ancestry knows how frustrating and difficult it is to trace your ancestry.  I can empathize.  But did I read correctly, that he is Palestinian?  I appreciate his diatribe on the plight of American Indians, but I fail to see how this pertains to him.  

And if he is Palestinian, are you suggesting that he's an Jihadist?  I just want to make sure that I understand whether you are attempting to keep white people safer; or are you trying to endanger him?


----------



## dukect45

FA_Q2 said:


> No, not at all.  It is the expression of cultural differences.  It is not the skin color that is superior or inferior but the cultural norms that permeates those groups here in America.  Those norms include things like family values.  Just to point out here, it is not whites that are on top either but rather Asians lead in most metrics.  Family values and education here stands out because the Asian groups in this nation and Asian countries in general place a very high value in family and education.  In general, those same values do not seem to be as strong in white communities and even less so in black communities.  A lot of that has to do with poverty and the fact that it creates a feedback loop.  Poor single parents are going to be more likely to create more poor single parents as they pass on the same values that failed to serve them well.  The black community has a very real problem with single parenthood which is no surprise in a culture that promotes maximum promiscuity to young men and they commonly refer to women as their bitches.  Many here might not like dealing with these things but you cannot make changes without acknowledging the problems.  In essence, it is not what race is better but rather which values and culture is better and I think that is a clear, important distinction.  One is entirely changeable.
> 
> The problems are exacerbated though because others immediately scream racism when you try and point out these realities.  It creates a lot of racial tension when you start to talk about the cultural norms from one group to another but without real dialogue there is never going to be real change.



Well what is the solution then? I mean at the end of the day we are individuals the make are own decisions. So what is your solution more violence against the black community via police enforcement?


----------



## American_Jihad

*Santas White Privilege*

December 13, 2013 by Daniel Greenfield






The left accuses capitalism of commercializing holidays. Meanwhile the left politicizes holidays.

Thanksgiving and Columbus Day are celebrations of genocide. The Fourth of July is a reminder that America was founded by rich white men who didnt want to pay taxes. Memorial Day is perfect for anti-war statements and Mothers Day is for denouncing the heteronormative family. Valentines Day is an occasion to protest rape and the patriarchy and Halloween is a time to lecture students about cultural appropriation and politically incorrect costumes that offend minorities.

The optimist would hope that the left would take a month or two off toward the end of the year. But every Chanukah brings with it articles about how the holiday is really a nationalistic campaign against multiculturalism and no Christmas would be complete without a national conversation about Santas whiteness.

...

Santa?s White Privilege | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## FA_Q2

dukect45 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not at all.  It is the expression of cultural differences.  It is not the skin color that is superior or inferior but the cultural norms that permeates those groups here in America.  Those norms include things like family values.  Just to point out here, it is not whites that are on top either but rather Asians lead in most metrics.  Family values and education here stands out because the Asian groups in this nation and Asian countries in general place a very high value in family and education.  In general, those same values do not seem to be as strong in white communities and even less so in black communities.  A lot of that has to do with poverty and the fact that it creates a feedback loop.  Poor single parents are going to be more likely to create more poor single parents as they pass on the same values that failed to serve them well.  The black community has a very real problem with single parenthood which is no surprise in a culture that promotes maximum promiscuity to young men and they commonly refer to women as their bitches.  Many here might not like dealing with these things but you cannot make changes without acknowledging the problems.  In essence, it is not what race is better but rather which values and culture is better and I think that is a clear, important distinction.  One is entirely changeable.
> 
> The problems are exacerbated though because others immediately scream racism when you try and point out these realities.  It creates a lot of racial tension when you start to talk about the cultural norms from one group to another but without real dialogue there is never going to be real change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well what is the solution then? I mean at the end of the day we are individuals the make are own decisions. So what is your solution more violence against the black community via police enforcement?
Click to expand...


Old posts but I did not see this until now but I will respond by asking what do you mean.  Nowhere in there (or anywhere on this site) have I ever mentioned such an asinine thing as more violence against any race.  If you read that again, I note that the problem is not race anyway but cultural norms.


----------



## boilermaker55

I really consider myself a human being long before I consider myself either black/white/asian/or any other race.
Something must be really wrong with those on the board that want to spout their race to everyone.
join the human race.


----------



## ClosedCaption

boilermaker55 said:


> I really consider myself a human being long before I consider myself either black/white/asian/or any other race.
> Something must be really wrong with those on the board that want to spout their race to everyone.
> join the human race.



Oh can the bullshit.  The only people who say that are white people then once they convince people to just be "human" they'll discuss their proud Irish, Italian, etc decent


----------



## boilermaker55

It seems you have the problem with your bullshit.
Try taking care of your own short-comings and your bigotry before you "cast a stone."




ClosedCaption said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really consider myself a human being long before I consider myself either black/white/asian/or any other race.
> Something must be really wrong with those on the board that want to spout their race to everyone.
> join the human race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh can the bullshit.  The only people who say that are white people then once they convince people to just be "human" they'll discuss their proud Irish, Italian, etc decent
Click to expand...


----------



## Againsheila

boilermaker55 said:


> It seems you have the problem with your bullshit.
> Try taking care of your own short-comings and your bigotry before you "cast a stone."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really consider myself a human being long before I consider myself either black/white/asian/or any other race.
> Something must be really wrong with those on the board that want to spout their race to everyone.
> join the human race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh can the bullshit.  The only people who say that are white people then once they convince people to just be "human" they'll discuss their proud Irish, Italian, etc decent
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Hmm, I know there are a lot of black in England, I suppose there are also black Irish and black Italians.  I suppose if they discuss their proud history it's racist, right?  Why is it that only blacks can be proud of their history?  Why are whites suppose to be ashamed?  Next month I'm going to join ancestry.com and get a DNA test.  I sure hope they find some sub Saharan African in me so I can start crying racism too.  If they don't find that but find I'm part native American, then what?  Do I get to join an Indian Tribe?  I'm feeling left out here.  

Why is it you think that all white people are racist?  That they should all be ashamed of themselves?  Of their history?  Why are we less than you?


----------



## bendog

Why is it that everyone of these OP's with Fox "news" never really spells out what was taught?  I mean did they have to read the autobiography of Malcom X or something.  LOL


----------



## Jackson

Just why does anyone put so much emphasis on their color instead of their character?  Color you can't change, character you can improve upon and it certainly is more important than color.


----------



## Againsheila

Jackson said:


> Just why does anyone put so much emphasis on their color instead of their character?  Color you can't change, character you can improve upon and it certainly is more important than color.



What he said!


----------



## LogikAndReazon

Reparations, reparations, reparations !!!!    Lol


----------



## Againsheila

LogikAndReazon said:


> Reparations, reparations, reparations !!!!    Lol



Wait until I get that DNA test, then If I'm part Sub Saharan African, I'll be crying for reparations, until then, I'm against it.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Againsheila said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you have the problem with your bullshit.
> Try taking care of your own short-comings and your bigotry before you "cast a stone."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh can the bullshit.  The only people who say that are white people then once they convince people to just be "human" they'll discuss their proud Irish, Italian, etc decent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, I know there are a lot of black in England, I suppose there are also black Irish and black Italians.  I suppose if they discuss their proud history it's racist, right?  Why is it that only blacks can be proud of their history?  Why are whites suppose to be ashamed?  Next month I'm going to join ancestry.com and get a DNA test.  I sure hope they find some sub Saharan African in me so I can start crying racism too.  If they don't find that but find I'm part native American, then what?  Do I get to join an Indian Tribe?  I'm feeling left out here.
> 
> Why is it you think that all white people are racist?  That they should all be ashamed of themselves?  Of their history?  Why are we less than you?
Click to expand...


----------



## American_Jihad

bendog said:


> Why is it that everyone of these OP's with Fox "news" never really spells out what was taught?  I mean did they have to read the autobiography of Malcom X or something.  LOL



beats the news @ msnbc/dnc/nutroots...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=no9fpKVXxCc]Chris Matthews' thrill up leg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Publius1787

Againsheila said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reparations, reparations, reparations !!!!    Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait until I get that DNA test, then If I'm part Sub Saharan African, I'll be crying for reparations, until then, I'm against it.
Click to expand...


Well, at least it's a logical stance.


----------



## Tank

Was white  privilege given or earned?


----------



## Publius1787

boilermaker55 said:


> I really consider myself a human being long before I consider myself either black/white/asian/or any other race.
> Something must be really wrong with those on the board that want to spout their race to everyone.
> join the human race.



How boilermaker sees the world.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIVtma0fN7w]40 year old virgin - Age of Aquarius/Let the sunshine in - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Erand7899

Luissa said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nole said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, I cant blame the teacher, its true.
> 
> My father told me at a young age, as a white male I have certain privileges in this country and I need to be respectful and sensitive to those privileges.
> 
> 
> Sage advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So daddy taught ya white guilt and how to self-loath...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not guilt or self loathing, it's realizing you have some advantages being a white male and not being arrogant about it.
Click to expand...


Except for being better looking and smarter, what are some of those advantages that white males have?


----------



## Publius1787

By the same reasoning as "white privilege" one could make the argument of "African American privilege" as opposed to having been born in Africa. In that case, it would seem as though they won the lottery. No, I don't actually believe that. I was just using the same methodology they use to promote the idea of "white privilege" as to show how dumb of an Aagument it is.


----------



## BDBoop

Luissa said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nole said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, I cant blame the teacher, its true.
> 
> My father told me at a young age, as a white male I have certain privileges in this country and I need to be respectful and sensitive to those privileges.
> 
> 
> Sage advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So daddy taught ya white guilt and how to self-loath...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not guilt or self loathing, it's realizing you have some advantages being a white male and not being arrogant about it.
Click to expand...


It used to go hand-in-hand with noblesse oblige.


----------



## Iceman

What privileges are there? I wasn't aware of the privileges. Tell me some, because I will be the first to bank in on them.


----------



## Publius1787

Iceman said:


> What privileges are there? I wasn't aware of the privileges. Tell me some, because I will be the first to bank in on them.



You will never get a better privilege than this!


----------



## BDBoop

Way to be divisive, home skillet!


----------



## Publius1787

BDBoop said:


> Way to be divisive, home skillet!



You discriminate against home skillets? I'm going to call the NAAHS!


----------



## Iceman

Damnit, can someone tell me the privileges, all this talk about them, you think someone could mention one to help a cracker out.


----------



## Publius1787

Iceman said:


> Damnit, can someone tell me the privileges, all this talk about them, you think someone could mention one to help a cracker out.



You were more than likely born with two loving parents who likely cared about your upbringing and taught you things like, oh I dunno, don't do anything illegal. Being that you had that opportunity you abstained from drugs and rap musin and have yet to rob a convenience store. 7 out of 10 black children are born out of wedlock, and thus, you have a privilege. This is what liberals consider "white privilege."


----------



## Iceman

Publius1787 said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damnit, can someone tell me the privileges, all this talk about them, you think someone could mention one to help a cracker out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were more than likely born with two loving parents who more than likely cared about your upbringing and taught you things like, oh I dunno, don't do anything illegal. Being that you had that opportunity you abstain from drugs and rap musinc and have yet to rob a convenience store. This is what liberals consider "white privilege."
Click to expand...


Also, hasn't reparations already been paid back in the form of medicaid, foodstamps, wic, section 8 etc? That has to be well over a trillion right there. I mean, if we include future debt obligations, tens of trillions. 

Even though none of my family owned slaves, shouldn't our collective racial guilt be paid off now? Cause apparently even though my great grandfather came from Italy and worked in cooper mines in the Sierra Nevadas, and the other side of my family worked self sustaining farms in Appalachia, they benefited from slavery. When is the debt paid off?


----------



## sitarro

candycorn said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember back when I lived in Houston, I was pulled over and ticketed in the suburb of Bellaire.  Google the city of Bellaire and check it out.  Wiki has it as being 90+% white and Asian.
> 
> Well, I wanted to fight the ticket so I went to the court which was in the evening.  The court room was packed full of people there to fight their tickets as well.  The racial make up should be about 90+% white and Asian if, on average, those ticketed reflect the racial make-up of the city...right?
> 
> Aside from the Judge, an attorney some Mexican lady brought with her, and another defendant, nearly every defendant in the room was black or Hispanic (very few Hispanics by the way).  We're talking about 150 defendants and one of them was white, in Bellaire, where 74% of the town is white.
> 
> When I hear about White Priviledge, I think it's an antiquated notion but it still exists and, to my mind, it is most prevalent here.
> 
> On the flip side of the coin, as many of you may know if you read my posts, I do credentialing for our health system.  What that means is that I check to make sure current and prospective future employees have the licenses they say they have, the endorsements they claim, and generally are telling the baseline truth about their qualifications.  I get "packets" from HR about each applicant or volunteer.  Recently, the packets have started to include the race-based questions we have on the end of our on-line application.  The part that wants you to self-identify whether you're white, black, latino, martian or whatever.
> 
> I have purposely refused to look at this.  It doesn't affect their qualifications at all (alternate languages spoke, written are covered in another part of the application).  I'm not in HR but I would bet that the message down there is that they need to have our staff mirror the city of Phoenix meaning hire more Hispanics.  BS...I say hire the best person for the job and have your HR staff eliminate race from consideration to the positive or the negative.  If the open job has two good candidates, you flip a coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say that ALL activities, legal or otherwise, are committed/done by the same proportion as the races in the population as a whole?
> 
> Are there 10% black opera singers?
> Are there 10% whites in the NBA?
> Are there 10% black swimmers in the Olympic Games?
> Are there 10% white rap or R&B artists?
> Are there 10% blacks in the cabinet of the first (half)black President of the United State?
> Are there 10% white fruit pickers in California?
> Are there 10% non-Hispanics who refuse to learn English?
> Are there 10% of white immigrants who entered the United States illegally?
> 
> I could go on, but by now you may see that the activities of people are not necessarily in line with the percentage of their numbers compared to the population as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you eliminate skill sets, historical preferences and other extenuating factors it pretty much balances out along societal lines.
> 
> The gist was there should have been more than 3 white people in the pool of defendants if the jurisdiction of the police force is the City of Bellaire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, come to terms with the FACT that blacks are committing more crimes per capita and that is why you should not have been shocked at what you allegedly saw at traffic court.
> 
> You are welcome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome?
> 
> Love it when boys try to act like men.
> 
> Have you ever been "let go with a warning" by the police who pull you over?  Do you think as many blacks/Hispanics get let go with the same warning?  The Sheriff here in Phoenix was told to stop targeting Hispanics.  I'm sure that was just political correctness.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that crimes such as traffic violations largely depend on the mood of the police on any given day.  One thing I read on Wiki Answers is that 40 times a law is violated before someone is cited for the infraction.  How many Drivers on average violate traffic laws over times before they are actually cited  You probably sped on the way to work this morning.  I know I did.
> 
> Are you going to come to grips with your crime and turn yourself in?
Click to expand...


I know all about the city of Bellaire and if I do have to drive through that area I'm extra careful to abide by the laws there. I don't speed, I stop at stop signs correctly, I use turn signals, I don't have the sound system of my car blaring....... basically I follow Chris Rocks rules for not getting my ass kicked by the police.

Chris Rock: How not to get your ass kicked by the police | BLUtube


----------



## Publius1787

Iceman said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damnit, can someone tell me the privileges, all this talk about them, you think someone could mention one to help a cracker out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were more than likely born with two loving parents who more than likely cared about your upbringing and taught you things like, oh I dunno, don't do anything illegal. Being that you had that opportunity you abstain from drugs and rap musinc and have yet to rob a convenience store. This is what liberals consider "white privilege."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, hasn't reparations already been paid back in the form of medicaid, foodstamps, wic, section 8 etc? That has to be well over a trillion right there. I mean, if we include future debt obligations, tens of trillions.
> 
> Even though none of my family owned slaves, shouldn't our collective racial guilt be paid off now? Cause apparently even though my great grandfather came from Italy and worked in cooper mines in the Sierra Nevadas, and the other side of my family worked self sustaining farms in Appalachia, they benefited from slavery. When is the debt paid off?
Click to expand...


According to the same methodology used to justify white privilege (Of which I disagree), they got reparations as soon as modern African Americans were born in any place other than Africa. Indeed, living in an economically flourishing civilization that whitey created from basing all of his principles on individual liberties and rule of law certainly makes up for where they otherwise would be without their ancestors having been enslaved and brought to the US. Once again this is using the same methodology as those who justify "white privilege." I agree with none of it.


----------



## Publius1787

sitarro said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say that ALL activities, legal or otherwise, are committed/done by the same proportion as the races in the population as a whole?
> 
> Are there 10% black opera singers?
> Are there 10% whites in the NBA?
> Are there 10% black swimmers in the Olympic Games?
> Are there 10% white rap or R&B artists?
> Are there 10% blacks in the cabinet of the first (half)black President of the United State?
> Are there 10% white fruit pickers in California?
> Are there 10% non-Hispanics who refuse to learn English?
> Are there 10% of white immigrants who entered the United States illegally?
> 
> I could go on, but by now you may see that the activities of people are not necessarily in line with the percentage of their numbers compared to the population as a whole.
> 
> 
> 
> When you eliminate skill sets, historical preferences and other extenuating factors it pretty much balances out along societal lines.
> 
> The gist was there should have been more than 3 white people in the pool of defendants if the jurisdiction of the police force is the City of Bellaire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, come to terms with the FACT that blacks are committing more crimes per capita and that is why you should not have been shocked at what you allegedly saw at traffic court.
> 
> You are welcome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome?
> 
> Love it when boys try to act like men.
> 
> Have you ever been "let go with a warning" by the police who pull you over?  Do you think as many blacks/Hispanics get let go with the same warning?  The Sheriff here in Phoenix was told to stop targeting Hispanics.  I'm sure that was just political correctness.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that crimes such as traffic violations largely depend on the mood of the police on any given day.  One thing I read on Wiki Answers is that 40 times a law is violated before someone is cited for the infraction.  How many Drivers on average violate traffic laws over times before they are actually cited  You probably sped on the way to work this morning.  I know I did.
> 
> Are you going to come to grips with your crime and turn yourself in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know all about the city of Bellaire and if I do have to drive through that area I'm extra careful to abide by the laws there. I don't speed, I stop at stop signs correctly, I use turn signals, I don't have the sound system of my car blaring....... basically I follow Chris Rocks rules for not getting my ass kicked by the police.
> 
> Chris Rock: How not to get your ass kicked by the police | BLUtube
Click to expand...


The real cause of black failure. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvFG6jH_ocY]Dinesh D'Souza says racism is not the cause of black failure - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Publius1787

Why White privilege is a joke. Tackling Asian Privilege - Taki's Magazine


----------



## sitarro

LogikAndReazon said:


> Reparations, reparations, reparations !!!!    Lol



Guess what will happen with that reparation check......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fg6J1Skptbs]Dave Chappelle Black Money 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Againsheila

Publius1787 said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you eliminate skill sets, historical preferences and other extenuating factors it pretty much balances out along societal lines.
> 
> The gist was there should have been more than 3 white people in the pool of defendants if the jurisdiction of the police force is the City of Bellaire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome?
> 
> Love it when boys try to act like men.
> 
> Have you ever been "let go with a warning" by the police who pull you over?  Do you think as many blacks/Hispanics get let go with the same warning?  The Sheriff here in Phoenix was told to stop targeting Hispanics.  I'm sure that was just political correctness.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that crimes such as traffic violations largely depend on the mood of the police on any given day.  One thing I read on Wiki Answers is that 40 times a law is violated before someone is cited for the infraction.  How many Drivers on average violate traffic laws over times before they are actually cited  You probably sped on the way to work this morning.  I know I did.
> 
> Are you going to come to grips with your crime and turn yourself in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know all about the city of Bellaire and if I do have to drive through that area I'm extra careful to abide by the laws there. I don't speed, I stop at stop signs correctly, I use turn signals, I don't have the sound system of my car blaring....... basically I follow Chris Rocks rules for not getting my ass kicked by the police.
> 
> Chris Rock: How not to get your ass kicked by the police | BLUtube
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The real cause of black failure.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvFG6jH_ocY]Dinesh D'Souza says racism is not the cause of black failure - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Seems I've missed most of these posts, but I will say that both times in my life that I've been pulled over by cops, I've been ticketed immediately.  No warnings for me.


----------



## FA_Q2

Publius1787 said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were more than likely born with two loving parents who more than likely cared about your upbringing and taught you things like, oh I dunno, don't do anything illegal. Being that you had that opportunity you abstain from drugs and rap musinc and have yet to rob a convenience store. This is what liberals consider "white privilege."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, hasn't reparations already been paid back in the form of medicaid, foodstamps, wic, section 8 etc? That has to be well over a trillion right there. I mean, if we include future debt obligations, tens of trillions.
> 
> Even though none of my family owned slaves, shouldn't our collective racial guilt be paid off now? Cause apparently even though my great grandfather came from Italy and worked in cooper mines in the Sierra Nevadas, and the other side of my family worked self sustaining farms in Appalachia, they benefited from slavery. When is the debt paid off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the same methodology used to justify white privilege (Of which I disagree), they got reparations as soon as modern African Americans were born in any place other than Africa. Indeed, living in an economically flourishing civilization that whitey created from basing all of his principles on individual liberties and rule of law certainly makes up for where they otherwise would be without their ancestors having been enslaved and brought to the US. Once again this is using the same methodology as those who justify "white privilege." I agree with none of it.
Click to expand...


Privilege is simply a way for people to externalize problems that come from internal issues so they dont have to address them.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Just because you refuse to see something as being a privilege doesn't mean it doesn't exist.

The rich kid who gets a car for his birthday doesnt see the car as privileged.  Just sees it as his life.

So when some white kid gets a slap on the wrist they believe thats just how it is.  When a black person commits the same crime and gets a harsher sentence that highlights white privilege.   But white people either dont hear about the blacks getting harsher sentences or they refuse to believe that happens...and they have to deny it in order to continue to believe there isnt any privilege


----------



## ClosedCaption

Also, racism is when you believe you are better than another race just because of race.

Now how many white people want to tell blacks what problems exist in the black community?  And Why do they choose to ignore the problems in their own community?


----------



## Katzndogz

What you see as white privilege is really reflecting a white majority.   Just like there is a Chinese privilege in China and an Italian privilege in Italy.

This whole kerfluffle isn't over privilege it is in giving minorities some sort of privilege to make up for the fact that there is a white majority and will be for many generations to come.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Katzndogz said:


> What you see as white privilege is really reflecting a white majority.   Just like there is a Chinese privilege in China and an Italian privilege in Italy.
> 
> This whole kerfluffle isn't over privilege it is in giving minorities some sort of privilege to make up for the fact that there is a white majority and will be for many generations to come.



Majority and privilege are two diff things.

This whole kerfuffle is over privilege.  Has nothing to do with Majority at all.


----------



## Katzndogz

ClosedCaption said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you see as white privilege is really reflecting a white majority.   Just like there is a Chinese privilege in China and an Italian privilege in Italy.
> 
> This whole kerfluffle isn't over privilege it is in giving minorities some sort of privilege to make up for the fact that there is a white majority and will be for many generations to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majority and privilege are two diff things.
> 
> This whole kerfuffle is over privilege.  Has nothing to do with Majority at all.
Click to expand...


There is no such thing as white privilege.   It was invented as a basis for imposing white guilt and telling white people that they are not entitled to what they worked for.


----------



## Againsheila

ClosedCaption said:


> Also, racism is when you believe you are better than another race just because of race.
> 
> Now how many white people want to tell blacks what problems exist in the black community?  And Why do they choose to ignore the problems in their own community?



As with everything else, there is racism in all races.  Have you seen the "knock out game?"  This is all about the black guy knocking out the white guy.  Did you read about the number of people who were attacked while the perpetrators said "This is for Trayvon!"  The first black person I ever met was in junior high.  She was sitting outside the cafeteria crying.  I sat down next to her and asked her what was wrong.  She said, "Nobody will talk to me because I'm black."  I pointed out that I was talking to her and she said, "Yeah, but you're just talking to me because I'm black."  Nothing I could say would make her believe I stopped to talk to her because I was trying to help her.  The truth is, if you want to see racism, you're going to see it, even if it doesn't exist.

For the record, I stop for anyone I see crying or in trouble.  Even stopped the other night because a lady in a wheelchair was all alone and not moving.  Turned out she was just waiting for an event at the Church across the street to take place.  I apologized as I'm sure she's tired of people stopping to see if she needs help.  And BTW, it was dark, when I stopped I couldn't tell if she was black, white, brown or purple.


----------



## Againsheila

Katzndogz said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you see as white privilege is really reflecting a white majority.   Just like there is a Chinese privilege in China and an Italian privilege in Italy.
> 
> This whole kerfluffle isn't over privilege it is in giving minorities some sort of privilege to make up for the fact that there is a white majority and will be for many generations to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majority and privilege are two diff things.
> 
> This whole kerfuffle is over privilege.  Has nothing to do with Majority at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as white privilege.   It was invented as a basis for imposing white guilt and telling white people that they are not entitled to what they worked for.
Click to expand...


Personally, I think there's more of a monied privileged class than a white privileged class.  That's the reason OJ got off, he had money.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Katzndogz said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you see as white privilege is really reflecting a white majority.   Just like there is a Chinese privilege in China and an Italian privilege in Italy.
> 
> This whole kerfluffle isn't over privilege it is in giving minorities some sort of privilege to make up for the fact that there is a white majority and will be for many generations to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majority and privilege are two diff things.
> 
> This whole kerfuffle is over privilege.  Has nothing to do with Majority at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as white privilege.   It was invented as a basis for imposing white guilt and telling white people that they are not entitled to what they worked for.
Click to expand...



Sure it isnt!  If you say it and click your heels it may even come true


----------



## editec

The word some of you cannot seem to find to describe   ISN'T WHITE previlege.

Its CLASS. kiddies.

I remind you once against that POOR WHITES OUTNUMBER ALL POOR MINORITIES _COMBINED!_

 YA'LL (liberals or conservatives) CAN SHOVE THAT RACIST DEBATE NONSENSE WHERE THE SUN DON'T SHINE.


----------



## ClosedCaption

The number of poor whites have zero to do with whether whites and blacks are treated differently in America


----------



## Katzndogz

Againsheila said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, racism is when you believe you are better than another race just because of race.
> 
> Now how many white people want to tell blacks what problems exist in the black community?  And Why do they choose to ignore the problems in their own community?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with everything else, there is racism in all races.  Have you seen the "knock out game?"  This is all about the black guy knocking out the white guy.  Did you read about the number of people who were attacked while the perpetrators said "This is for Trayvon!"  The first black person I ever met was in junior high.  She was sitting outside the cafeteria crying.  I sat down next to her and asked her what was wrong.  She said, "Nobody will talk to me because I'm black."  I pointed out that I was talking to her and she said, "Yeah, but you're just talking to me because I'm black."  Nothing I could say would make her believe I stopped to talk to her because I was trying to help her.  The truth is, if you want to see racism, you're going to see it, even if it doesn't exist.
> 
> For the record, I stop for anyone I see crying or in trouble.  Even stopped the other night because a lady in a wheelchair was all alone and not moving.  Turned out she was just waiting for an event at the Church across the street to take place.  I apologized as I'm sure she's tired of people stopping to see if she needs help.  And BTW, it was dark, when I stopped I couldn't tell if she was black, white, brown or purple.
Click to expand...


Some years ago I was walking through a parking lot next to a "black" church.   Despite the fact that hats had gone out of style years ago I was wearing a hat.   A group coming toward me had a very elderly black grandmother wearing a monumental hat.  A glorious hat.   A hat covered with veils and flowers.    As we passed, I said "Nice hat", more because she and I were the only two hat wearers within miles.   Possibly within the entire city.

I was immediately surrounded by her sons and grandsons accusing me of making a racist attack on their grandmother.   I would not have said "nice hat" if she had been white!   I was mocking the old black woman for her hat!  Not only that, but it was quickly determined that MY hat was racist, because I only wore it near an all black church where black women might be hat wearers.  I resolved the controversy by handing over my hat so I wouldn't be racist anymore.  

This was a lesson  in how ridiculous the race controversy can be and how it can be manipulated into ANY meaning at all.


----------



## Unkotare

ClosedCaption said:


> Also, racism is when you believe you are better than another race just because of race.
> 
> Now how many white people want to tell blacks what problems exist in the black community?  And Why do they choose to ignore the problems in their own community?




What the hell is "the black community"?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Katzndogz said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, racism is when you believe you are better than another race just because of race.
> 
> Now how many white people want to tell blacks what problems exist in the black community?  And Why do they choose to ignore the problems in their own community?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with everything else, there is racism in all races.  Have you seen the "knock out game?"  This is all about the black guy knocking out the white guy.  Did you read about the number of people who were attacked while the perpetrators said "This is for Trayvon!"  The first black person I ever met was in junior high.  She was sitting outside the cafeteria crying.  I sat down next to her and asked her what was wrong.  She said, "Nobody will talk to me because I'm black."  I pointed out that I was talking to her and she said, "Yeah, but you're just talking to me because I'm black."  Nothing I could say would make her believe I stopped to talk to her because I was trying to help her.  The truth is, if you want to see racism, you're going to see it, even if it doesn't exist.
> 
> For the record, I stop for anyone I see crying or in trouble.  Even stopped the other night because a lady in a wheelchair was all alone and not moving.  Turned out she was just waiting for an event at the Church across the street to take place.  I apologized as I'm sure she's tired of people stopping to see if she needs help.  And BTW, it was dark, when I stopped I couldn't tell if she was black, white, brown or purple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some years ago I was walking through a parking lot next to a "black" church.   Despite the fact that hats had gone out of style years ago I was wearing a hat.   A group coming toward me had a very elderly black grandmother wearing a monumental hat.  A glorious hat.   A hat covered with veils and flowers.    As we passed, I said "Nice hat", more because she and I were the only two hat wearers within miles.   Possibly within the entire city.
> 
> *I was immediately surrounded by her sons and grandsons accusing me of making a racist attack on their grandmother. *  I would not have said "nice hat" if she had been white!   I was mocking the old black woman for her hat!  Not only that, but it was quickly determined that MY hat was racist, because I only wore it near an all black church where black women might be hat wearers.  I resolved the controversy by handing over my hat so I wouldn't be racist anymore.
> 
> This was a lesson  in how ridiculous the race controversy can be and how it can be manipulated into ANY meaning at all.
Click to expand...


I bet you tell that story to your grand kids with a flashlight under your chin


----------



## ClosedCaption

Unkotare said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, racism is when you believe you are better than another race just because of race.
> 
> Now how many white people want to tell blacks what problems exist in the black community?  And Why do they choose to ignore the problems in their own community?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is "the black community"?
Click to expand...


If you dont know then you shouldnt be in this convo.  Start small by looking up the word community.  Hope that helps


----------



## Moonglow

BallsBrunswick said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not guilt or self loathing, it's realizing you have some advantages being a white male and not being arrogant about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What advantages are those, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We glow in the dark, obviously.
Click to expand...


The blacks just can't smile at night if they want to remain invisible in the dark.


----------



## Unkotare

Katzndogz said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, racism is when you believe you are better than another race just because of race.
> 
> Now how many white people want to tell blacks what problems exist in the black community?  And Why do they choose to ignore the problems in their own community?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with everything else, there is racism in all races.  Have you seen the "knock out game?"  This is all about the black guy knocking out the white guy.  Did you read about the number of people who were attacked while the perpetrators said "This is for Trayvon!"  The first black person I ever met was in junior high.  She was sitting outside the cafeteria crying.  I sat down next to her and asked her what was wrong.  She said, "Nobody will talk to me because I'm black."  I pointed out that I was talking to her and she said, "Yeah, but you're just talking to me because I'm black."  Nothing I could say would make her believe I stopped to talk to her because I was trying to help her.  The truth is, if you want to see racism, you're going to see it, even if it doesn't exist.
> 
> For the record, I stop for anyone I see crying or in trouble.  Even stopped the other night because a lady in a wheelchair was all alone and not moving.  Turned out she was just waiting for an event at the Church across the street to take place.  I apologized as I'm sure she's tired of people stopping to see if she needs help.  And BTW, it was dark, when I stopped I couldn't tell if she was black, white, brown or purple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some years ago I was walking through a parking lot next to a "black" church.   Despite the fact that hats had gone out of style years ago I was wearing a hat.   A group coming toward me had a very elderly black grandmother wearing a monumental hat.  A glorious hat.   A hat covered with veils and flowers.    As we passed, I said "Nice hat", more because she and I were the only two hat wearers within miles.   Possibly within the entire city.
> 
> I was immediately surrounded by her sons and grandsons accusing me of making a racist attack on their grandmother.   I would not have said "nice hat" if she had been white!   I was mocking the old black woman for her hat!  Not only that, but it was quickly determined that MY hat was racist, because I only wore it near an all black church where black women might be hat wearers.  I resolved the controversy by handing over my hat so I wouldn't be racist anymore.
> 
> This was a lesson  in how ridiculous the race controversy can be and how it can be manipulated into ANY meaning at all.
Click to expand...


What do you mean "handing over my hat"?


----------



## ClosedCaption

This thread is like when men try to tell women why they have it easy and vice versa.  Both sides have to pretend there is no benefits to being either sex or pretend not to see the advantages one has.


----------



## Unkotare

ClosedCaption said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, racism is when you believe you are better than another race just because of race.
> 
> Now how many white people want to tell blacks what problems exist in the black community?  And Why do they choose to ignore the problems in their own community?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is "the black community"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you dont [sic] know then you shouldnt [sic] be in this convo [sic].
Click to expand...



If you can't tell me what you think it is, you shouldn't be spouting off.


----------



## ClosedCaption

One day I was walking along and saw some white guys skateboarding and told them how impressed I was at their skills.  Then they surrounded me and enslaved me for 3 months making me watch Tony Hawk and Rage against the Machine Videos until I managed to escape out of a doggie door


----------



## ClosedCaption

Unkotare said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is "the black community"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont [sic] know then you shouldnt [sic] be in this convo [sic].
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't tell me what you think it is, you shouldn't be spouting off.
Click to expand...


If I cant tell you what it is you need a tutor.

What is the Jewish Community?

Answer: its the same as the black community except the players are different.

I hope that helps


----------



## Iceman

ClosedCaption said:


> Just because you refuse to see something as being a privilege doesn't mean it doesn't exist.
> 
> The rich kid who gets a car for his birthday doesnt see the car as privileged.  Just sees it as his life.
> 
> So when some white kid gets a slap on the wrist they believe thats just how it is.  When a black person commits the same crime and gets a harsher sentence that highlights white privilege.   But white people either dont hear about the blacks getting harsher sentences or they refuse to believe that happens...and they have to deny it in order to continue to believe there isnt any privilege



Ok. So you are saying the legal system is racist, that that is a privilege for White people. 

What proof do you have races get different sentencing for the same crimes?


----------



## Iceman

ClosedCaption said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Majority and privilege are two diff things.
> 
> This whole kerfuffle is over privilege.  Has nothing to do with Majority at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as white privilege.   It was invented as a basis for imposing white guilt and telling white people that they are not entitled to what they worked for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it isnt!  If you say it and click your heels it may even come true
Click to expand...


You haven't even said what the privilege is, not really. You made some vague claim to racism in criminal sentencing, that is it.

I have never gotten a straight answer on what the privilege is, just that it is supposedly obvious to see and I don't deserve an answer. I don't buy that. If they had a good answer, I am sure they would relish in owning a right wing racist like myself.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Iceman said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you refuse to see something as being a privilege doesn't mean it doesn't exist.
> 
> The rich kid who gets a car for his birthday doesnt see the car as privileged.  Just sees it as his life.
> 
> So when some white kid gets a slap on the wrist they believe thats just how it is.  When a black person commits the same crime and gets a harsher sentence that highlights white privilege.   But white people either dont hear about the blacks getting harsher sentences or they refuse to believe that happens...and they have to deny it in order to continue to believe there isnt any privilege
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. So you are saying the legal system is racist, that that is a privilege for White people.
> 
> What proof do you have races get different sentencing for the same crimes?
Click to expand...


Great question and one thats been asked every time this thread comes up.  Surprisingly tho, after the proof is requested and delivered white people often forget the information very quickly (weird) or they see the proof they asked for then choose to not believe it.  So here it is.  I dont expect you to believe it and would encourage you to search on your own but you wont because honestly you dont care if its true of not

White people believe the justice system is color blind. Black people really don?t.

Racial disparities in sentencing rise after guidelines loosened | Courts & Crime | McClatchy DC



> For years, legal experts have argued over the disparity in sentencing between black and white men. The commission found that the difference peaked in 1999 with blacks receiving 14 percent longer sentences. By 2002, however, the commission found no statistical difference.
> 
> After the Booker decision, "those differences appear to have been increasing steadily," with black men receiving sentences that were up to 10 percent longer than those imposed on whites, the commission said.
> 
> Using another method of analyzing the data, the study found black men received sentences that were 23 percent longer than white men's.
> 
> Hispanic men, meanwhile, received sentences that were almost 7 percent longer than white men's. Immigrants also got longer sentences than U.S. citizens did.
> 
> Read more here: Racial disparities in sentencing rise after guidelines loosened | Courts & Crime | McClatchy DC



Now you are free to force forget you ever saw this like everyone else does when the topic comes up


----------



## Unkotare

ClosedCaption said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont [sic] know then you shouldnt [sic] be in this convo [sic].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't tell me what you think it is, you shouldn't be spouting off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I cant tell you what it is you need a tutor.
> 
> What is the Jewish Community?
> 
> Answer: its the same as the black community except the players are different.
> 
> I hope that helps
Click to expand...




A direct answer would help.


----------



## Luissa

Againsheila said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> So daddy taught ya white guilt and how to self-loath...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not guilt or self loathing, it's realizing you have some advantages being a white male and not being arrogant about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What advantages are those, exactly?
Click to expand...



Higher pay, more likely to be in manAgement/executive, much more likely to get the job period, pay less for a car, less likely to get pulled over. 
Do you want me to go on? 

You asking that question proves my point. Don't be arrogant about it. 
And don't pretend there is no advantage. It's disrespectful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ClosedCaption

Unkotare said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't tell me what you think it is, you shouldn't be spouting off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I cant tell you what it is you need a tutor.
> 
> What is the Jewish Community?
> 
> Answer: its the same as the black community except the players are different.
> 
> I hope that helps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A direct answer would help.
Click to expand...


A direct answer would be awesome!

Is there a Jewish Community?  Yes or No

Are you confused by its existence?  Yes or no


----------



## ClosedCaption

Luissa said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not guilt or self loathing, it's realizing you have some advantages being a white male and not being arrogant about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What advantages are those, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Higher pay, more likely to be in manAgement/executive, much more likely to get the job period, pay less for a car, less likely to get pulled over.
> Do you want me to go on?
> 
> You asking that question proves my point. Don't be arrogant about it.
> And don't pretend there is no advantage. It's disrespectful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Really he just wants you to name specific things so he can knock them down individually.  For example:  "I'm not a Manager!  I work hard no one has helped me!...I get pulled over sometimes I even know someone who went to jail for a night!...My Jag is expensive!!!"


----------



## Iceman

ClosedCaption said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you refuse to see something as being a privilege doesn't mean it doesn't exist.
> 
> The rich kid who gets a car for his birthday doesnt see the car as privileged.  Just sees it as his life.
> 
> So when some white kid gets a slap on the wrist they believe thats just how it is.  When a black person commits the same crime and gets a harsher sentence that highlights white privilege.   But white people either dont hear about the blacks getting harsher sentences or they refuse to believe that happens...and they have to deny it in order to continue to believe there isnt any privilege
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. So you are saying the legal system is racist, that that is a privilege for White people.
> 
> What proof do you have races get different sentencing for the same crimes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great question and one thats been asked every time this thread comes up.  Surprisingly tho, after the proof is requested and delivered white people often forget the information very quickly (weird) or they see the proof they asked for then choose to not believe it.  So here it is.  I dont expect you to believe it and would encourage you to search on your own but you wont because honestly you dont care if its true of not
> 
> White people believe the justice system is color blind. Black people really don?t.
> 
> Racial disparities in sentencing rise after guidelines loosened | Courts & Crime | McClatchy DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For years, legal experts have argued over the disparity in sentencing between black and white men. The commission found that the difference peaked in 1999 with blacks receiving 14 percent longer sentences. By 2002, however, the commission found no statistical difference.
> 
> After the Booker decision, "those differences appear to have been increasing steadily," with black men receiving sentences that were up to 10 percent longer than those imposed on whites, the commission said.
> 
> Using another method of analyzing the data, the study found black men received sentences that were 23 percent longer than white men's.
> 
> Hispanic men, meanwhile, received sentences that were almost 7 percent longer than white men's. Immigrants also got longer sentences than U.S. citizens did.
> 
> Read more here: Racial disparities in sentencing rise after guidelines loosened | Courts & Crime | McClatchy DC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are free to force forget you ever saw this like everyone else does when the topic comes up
Click to expand...

Ok, well the first link is based on opinion, so we can scratch that. So at the start you are not making a very convincing argument. Your first argument is that perception is reality. That is more of a philosophical debate, but for your claim it provides no hard data or proof.

You didn't even really read your article, the second link, if I may quote:
" 'Judges make decisions when sentencing offenders based on many legal and other legitimate considerations that are not or cannot be measured," said the commission, an independent body of the federal judiciary. "The analysis presented in this report cannot explain why the observed differences in sentence length exist but only that they do exist.'

For example, a judge who's sentencing two offenders who were convicted of similar crimes might impose a longer sentence on the offender with a more violent criminal past, information that wasn't available to the study's authors."

So the statistic you provided doesn't account for repeat offenders or the criminal past of those sentenced. So in short, you are offering us nothing but conjecture.


----------



## Againsheila

Luissa said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not guilt or self loathing, it's realizing you have some advantages being a white male and not being arrogant about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What advantages are those, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Higher pay, more likely to be in manAgement/executive, much more likely to get the job period, pay less for a car, less likely to get pulled over.
> Do you want me to go on?
> 
> You asking that question proves my point. Don't be arrogant about it.
> And don't pretend there is no advantage. It's disrespectful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Well someone said whites were more likely to be let off with a warning.  I've been stopped for speeding twice and both times I've received a ticket.  Once, I probably should have fought it as speeding is okay when you are trying to pass someone.  The time before that my car's speedometer didn't work.  Cops weren't interested in any excuses, they just ticketed me.  

At work, they hired a black woman into the upwardly mobile position instead of me.  When the computer specialist wanted an assistant, he wanted me but the commander wanted Tony, the black man everyone liked.  Because Tony hadn't taken the test and I had, instead of giving the computer specialist an assistant, they hired him someone to fight with, another full time computer specialist.  He was not a happy camper, nor was I.  And before you claim I was incompetent, I was told to my face they'd never hire me into a better position because no one could do my job as well as I did, strangely enough, they hired an incompetent black woman to replace me and they had to dumb the job down for her until it was just sorting mail.  They hired her as a temporary while I was pregnant and when I decided not to come back, she threatened a lawsuit if they didn't hire her permanently and they didn't want that.  Stupid cowards.


So you'll just have to forgive me if I don't think I have some sort of "advantage" over blacks.


Note:  I do not mean to insinuate in any way shape or form that all blacks are incompetent;  Tony was great, he just hadn't taken the test.  My nieces and my nephew are black and they are anything but incompetent.


----------



## Unkotare

ClosedCaption said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I cant tell you what it is you need a tutor.
> 
> What is the Jewish Community?
> 
> Answer: its the same as the black community except the players are different.
> 
> I hope that helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A direct answer would help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A direct answer would be awesome!
> 
> Is there a Jewish Community?  Yes or No
> 
> Are you confused by its existence?  Yes or no
Click to expand...



Don't answer a question with a question. I asked first. You can't do it, can you?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Unkotare said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> A direct answer would help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A direct answer would be awesome!
> 
> Is there a Jewish Community?  Yes or No
> 
> Are you confused by its existence?  Yes or no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question. I asked first. You can't do it, can you?
Click to expand...


The black community is a community of blacks.  Still confused?


----------



## Unkotare

ClosedCaption said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> A direct answer would be awesome!
> 
> Is there a Jewish Community?  Yes or No
> 
> Are you confused by its existence?  Yes or no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question. I asked first. You can't do it, can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The black community is a community of blacks.  Still confused?
Click to expand...




Yes. Are you saying that everyone with the same skin tone is the same? Thinks the same, lives the same, has the same personal circumstances?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Unkotare said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question. I asked first. You can't do it, can you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black community is a community of blacks.  Still confused?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Are you saying that everyone with the same skin tone is the same? Thinks the same, lives the same, has the same personal circumstances?
Click to expand...


Sorry bud.  Your turn:
Is there a Jewish Community? Yes or No

Are you confused by its existence? Yes or no


----------



## Unkotare

ClosedCaption said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The black community is a community of blacks.  Still confused?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Are you saying that everyone with the same skin tone is the same? Thinks the same, lives the same, has the same personal circumstances?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry bud.  Your turn:
Click to expand...



Your turn isn't done yet. Why are you trying so hard to avoid it?


----------



## ClosedCaption

You dont play fair but thats your M.O.


----------



## ClosedCaption




----------



## Unkotare

ClosedCaption said:


> You dont play fair but thats your M.O.




You kinda wish you hadn't shot your mouth off in the first place, huh?


----------



## American_Jihad

*Melissa Harris-Perrys war on rich white men*​
Lloyd Marcus
12/12/13


On Sunday, MSNBC host Melissa Harris-Perry made the accusation that the word Obamacare is similar to using the n-word.

Its a laughable claim. But why is she making it? Because, as a political science professor with a focus on race, shes qualified to interpret these things and just thought you should know? Or is it an obvious, weak attempt to distance the president from Obamacare, which is wreaking havoc on the lives of millions of Americans who are losing their health care?

What I found most disturbing and what I wish to focus on is Perrys evil attempt to gin up hate against wealthy white men who she claims created the term Obamacare to demean and undermine a black president.

...


Perrys specific term, wealthy white men, was insidiously strategic. Low-info blacks in my family along with blacks across America will believe Perrys nonsense to be the gospel truth. With the wave of black flashmob violence and the rising incidents of the racially motivated knockout game, the last thing we need as a nation is another black TV celeb promoting a racially-charged false narrative.

Democrats and liberals like Perry have been promoting the same irresponsible, divisive and racist false narrative for decades. They claim that all evil in the world is the fault of racist, greedy, sexist and evil wealthy white men usually identified as conservative Republicans.

...


Who is out there giving rich white men props for their many positive contributions to society? Where are their advocates? I am sure with me being an American black man, liberals think it unconscionable that I would suggest such a thing. It would elevate me to super Uncle Tom status.


Read more: Melissa Harris-Perry's war on rich white men | The Daily Caller


----------



## American_Jihad

*Jennifer Pennington: 'Understanding white privilege is a critical component'*

By Sheila Regan, TC Daily Planet
December 18, 2013

Jennifer Pennington works for the Minnesota Council of Foundations. When we asked for people to tell us about their experience with classroom discussions of structural racism, here's what she told us:


..What is structural racism?

Structural racism privileges one group over others while also supporting discriminatory systems and policies.

...

How do people in university settings discuss it?

As a student, we discussed and looked at definitions of individual racism and of structural racism (also called institutional racism). We saw how structural racism could be built up over time. For example, in regards to housing, there was a 100 year period of policies - everything from restrictive covenants to red lining to predatory lending - that created a system that privileged whites and excluded people of color. This had many effects including the effect of whites building up more wealth over time because they were given better access to and opportunities for home ownership.

[The democrats tried to fix it and caused the 07/08 financial debacle]

...

Jennifer Pennington: 'Understanding white privilege is a critical component' | Twin Cities Daily Planet


----------



## ConquestCortez

Alright this is the most ignorant shit I have ever heard.

"White Privilege"? What are you, f**king Hitler?

Sounds like more Fascist talk if I ever heard it.

Dividing any people along any lines and saying one side is oppressors and one side isn't is just complete bullshit. Hitler did it and we all know what kind of man Hitler was. He was a very smart one, and he also advanced the German people decades beyond any other country by the end of world war 2 in terms of economic prosperity, and scientific development. It was only because Einstein had decided to come work in the U.S. because of World War 1 along with many other German and Soviet Scientists that america developed the A-Bomb first. 

But at what cost?

Hitler scapegoated the jews and rose to power carrying Germany along with him only by throwing the Jews as a population completely under the bus. 

Then, Germany got buttf**ked, for a SECOND time. 

Haven't we seen what the division of a group can do when you label one side good and one side bad?

Dam man. This is like Nazi Germany all over again but now people are trying to make it about National Racism as opposed to National Socialism.

Reverse Racism is still Racism. 

Check your Black Privilege, why don't you?


----------



## American_Jihad

Los Angeles, California. USA - That explains a lot...


----------



## ClosedCaption

This bullshit about dividing groups pretends that there are no women or men.  Old or Young.  Blue Collar and white collar.  Italian, Irish, Dutch etc.

Wait thats not what they are saying they are saying there are differences only that no one should say whites oppressed anyone in history because that wouldnt be fair to the white people who did the oppressing.  Or no one should say that there are blacks and whites.  Why cant everyone just be white...er...I mean HUMAN!  

Next they are going to try to call slave owners Human Resource Managers or something.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Jesse Jackson: 'Duck Dynasty' star 'white privilege'*​
By HADAS GOLD | 12/25/13


The Rev. Jesse Jackson has stepped into the Duck Dynasty uproar, using the case of civil rights hero Rosa Parks to make his case against show star Phil Robertson.

At least the bus driver, who ordered Rosa Parks to surrender her seat to a white person, was following state law, Jackson said in a statement, according to the Chicago Tribune. Robertsons statements were uttered freely and openly without cover of the law, within a context of what he seemed to believe was white privilege.

...

Read more: Jesse Jackson: 'Duck Dynasty' star 'white privilege' - Hadas Gold - POLITICO.com


----------



## Boatswain2PA

ClosedCaption said:


> This bullshit about dividing groups pretends that there are no women or men.  Old or Young.  Blue Collar and white collar.  Italian, Irish, Dutch etc.
> 
> Wait thats not what they are saying they are saying there are differences only that no one should say whites oppressed anyone in history because that wouldnt be fair to the white people who did the oppressing.  Or no one should say that there are blacks and whites.  Why cant everyone just be white...er...I mean HUMAN!
> 
> Next they are going to try to call slave owners Human Resource Managers or something.



But history should always be taught with the perspective of the times and culture.  Slavery today is atrocious in the US, but is still a part of some cultures on the globe.  Slavery in 1860 was atrocious in most of the world, and was quickly falling out of favor in the U.S.  Slavery in 1600 was widespread.  Furthermore, slavery has never been strictly a european (ie: white) construct.  

Throughout history humans have done horrible things to other humans, and this should be taught.  But it needs to be taught with the COMPLETE perspective of both sides.  For most of human history the victorious group got the spoils and was allowed to write the history books.  In our rush to transcend this we have overshot and now the US academia is full of libs/progressives who teach history with a horrible negative bias toward european culture.

As an example: I was watching history channel this morning for a few minutes.  The show was about the crusades.  It was so blatantly anti-Catholic and anti-european it was disgusting.  It of course detailed the crusader's massacre of muslims in Jerusalem, but never mentioned anything about the various massacres that the muslims did against crusaders who surrendered.  Worse yet, they provided absolutely no perspective about how war was waged at the time....a time of "total war" where everyone (women and children) was a target.  

Yes, we have our differences (black, white, men, women, etc).  We should be able to celebrate our differences, and those things that divide us, without being divisive about it.


----------



## GreenBean

ConquestCortez said:


> Alright this is the most ignorant shit I have ever heard.
> 
> "White Privilege"? What are you, f**king Hitler?
> 
> Sounds like more Fascist talk if I ever heard it.
> 
> Dividing any people along any lines and saying one side is oppressors and one side isn't is just complete bullshit. Hitler did it and we all know what kind of man Hitler was. He was a very smart one, and he also advanced the German people decades beyond any other country by the end of world war 2 in terms of economic prosperity, and scientific development. It was only because Einstein had decided to come work in the U.S. because of World War 1 along with many other German and Soviet Scientists that america developed the A-Bomb first.
> 
> But at what cost?
> 
> Hitler scapegoated the jews and rose to power carrying Germany along with him only by throwing the Jews as a population completely under the bus.
> 
> Then, Germany got buttf**ked, for a SECOND time.
> 
> Haven't we seen what the division of a group can do when you label one side good and one side bad?
> 
> Dam man. This is like Nazi Germany all over again but now people are trying to make it about National Racism as opposed to National Socialism.
> 
> Reverse Racism is still Racism.
> 
> Check your Black Privilege, why don't you?



Facist shit true, but this is the Garbage that is being rammed down kids throats in Public Schools - it's rampant !

In Texas a student was punished for not reciting the Mexican national anthem and pledge of allegiance to Mexico 
-------------------
California state health-care exchange is funneling one million dollars into a Los Angeles school district program to indoctrinate students to promote ObamaCare, a spokesperson for the school district stated that the program was designed as a pilot and would serve as a model for similar future projects where both educators and students would serve as leftist propagandists
------------------
A Massachusetts public school principal, Anne Foley, has banned celebrations of Columbus Day and Thanksgiving, labeling them American atrocities parading as historical holidays. She also forbid children to dress up for Halloween. Massachusetts Principal Takes Aim at Fall Holidays, Says They're Insensitive | Fox News
-------------------

2013 At schools in Illinois, fourth graders are being forced to read a Common Core compliant book....the biography of Barack Obama. Sounds innocent enough, right? This assignment is far from innocent. In fact, it attacks the innocence of our children, perverts the history of our country, and smears an entire population of people who disagree with Obama's policies. 

Here is what fourth graders will learn in this book about the life of President Barack Obama....though he is referred to in this book as simply 'Barack'. 

1. 'Barack' learned how to be 'black', which meant cursing, fighting, and smoking, drinking, and doing drugs from watching television.
2. Whites are racist and therefore didn't want to vote for 'Barack'.
3. 'Barack's' pastor said that God would 'damn America' for mistreating black people. The pastor called our country 'a failure'.
4. Blacks and whites are angry at each other and only 'Barack' could make the country 'more perfect'. LEFTISTS IN THE SCHOOLS* TEXTBOOK INDOCTRINATION


----------



## ClosedCaption

Boatswain2PA said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> This bullshit about dividing groups pretends that there are no women or men.  Old or Young.  Blue Collar and white collar.  Italian, Irish, Dutch etc.
> 
> Wait thats not what they are saying they are saying there are differences only that no one should say whites oppressed anyone in history because that wouldnt be fair to the white people who did the oppressing.  Or no one should say that there are blacks and whites.  Why cant everyone just be white...er...I mean HUMAN!
> 
> Next they are going to try to call slave owners Human Resource Managers or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But history should always be taught with the perspective of the times and culture.  Slavery today is atrocious in the US, but is still a part of some cultures on the globe.  Slavery in 1860 was atrocious in most of the world, and was quickly falling out of favor in the U.S.  Slavery in 1600 was widespread.  Furthermore, slavery has never been strictly a european (ie: white) construct.
> 
> Throughout history humans have done horrible things to other humans, and this should be taught.  But it needs to be taught with the COMPLETE perspective of both sides.  For most of human history the victorious group got the spoils and was allowed to write the history books.  In our rush to transcend this we have overshot and now the US academia is full of libs/progressives who teach history with a horrible negative bias toward european culture.
> 
> As an example: I was watching history channel this morning for a few minutes.  The show was about the crusades.  It was so blatantly anti-Catholic and anti-european it was disgusting.  It of course detailed the crusader's massacre of muslims in Jerusalem, but never mentioned anything about the various massacres that the muslims did against crusaders who surrendered.  Worse yet, they provided absolutely no perspective about how war was waged at the time....a time of "total war" where everyone (women and children) was a target.
> 
> Yes, we have our differences (black, white, men, women, etc).  We should be able to celebrate our differences, and those things that divide us, without being divisive about it.
Click to expand...


last line is impossible.

And every slave culture wasnt the same as the USA's just because its called slavery


----------



## American_Jihad

*MSNBCers Lecture White People About the White Privilege They Dont Know They Benefit From*

by Noah Rothman  
December 27th, 2013 






An MSNBC panel on Friday dug into the issue of white privilege, and why so many white Americans reject or cannot recognize this concept.

...

There are so many people who are white who are in pain that its hard for, I think, the American public to hear white privilege, Wiley insisted. However, she noted that Robertsons comments about the black people he grew up working alongside being happier were an example of that privilege and are unacceptable. 

Or even, on a more serious note, the fact that they say or were questioning the value of a black life, you know, with bullets, Rye added.

Touré submitted that too many white people cannot recognize white privilege because they dont perceive themselves to be able to take advantage of any privilege. That you as an individual white person are not able to utilize your white power or white privilege, doesnt mean it doesnt exist, he contended, just like that I dont have a car doesnt mean cars dont exist.

Wiley insisted that white peoples problems need to be communicated to them in order for them to understand their privilege and for all to understand why minorities need an extension of long-term unemployment benefits. 

So, black people more likely need public transportation to get a job and white people want to pay less at the gas station, she insisted. 

Watch the clip below via MSNBC:

...

MSNBC?ers Lecture White People About the ?White Privilege? They Don?t Know They Benefit From | Mediaite

I feel for these black folks, Free Bar-B-Q Coupon...


----------



## Iceman




----------



## aplcr0331

What about Black Privilege? - Which means you can make up 6% of the population and make up over half of all rapes and murders but call people racist for noticing!  But it only has to go the other way once for it to be world news. You can be responsible for some of the worst hate crimes against Asians and Jews in US history but blame them and get away with it!  You can be responsible for over 50% of hate crimes on women, gays, and transgendered yet claim to be the perpetual victim! You can call our president the N word and call NYC Hymie town and still make millions off of being an "anti racist civil rights leader".  You can boycott Korean and Jewish businesses  and lead lynch mobs into Crown Heights and still be called an "anti racist" leader.  You can murder people left and right and walk away without punishment but when a white-Hispanic in Florida kills one of your people in unknown confrontation it gets more coverage than the thousands of mob attacks combined your people committ day in and out in America!  You can be a democratic incumbent in DC and call Asians "dirty" and say they can be ethnically cleansed, refuse to apologize and our media will never cover it even though the video can be seen on youtube!  You can praise genocide against Jews at a OWS LA rally while only months before crying about slavery at a AME church on MLK Jr day, both videos can be seen on youtube- and the media will never cover it! But it only takes a rumor than a white person calls a black person "******"and the whole country is inflamed by charges of racism!


----------



## BDBoop

Dude! I was eating! Now there's crab legs all over my monitor. Warn a woman, why doncha?


----------



## GreenBean

American_Jihad said:


> *Public school teaches 'white privilege' class*
> 
> Published: 12 hours ago
> By Todd Starnes
> 
> Students exposed to radical leftist thinkers
> 
> 
> (RADIO.FOXNEWS)  A school district in Wisconsin said they will review a high school diversity class that exposed students to radical leftist thinkers and promoted a critical race theory that alleges white people are oppressors.
> 
> The American Diversity class was taught to students at Delavan-Darien High School in Wisconsin, Fox News has learned.
> 
> Theyre teaching white guilt, one parent told Fox News. Theyre dividing the students. Theyre saying to non-whites, You have been oppressed and youre still being oppressed.
> 
> Read the full story  Public School Teaches ?White Privilege? Class | FOX News & Commentary: Todd Starnes
> 
> 
> Read more at Public school teaches ?white privilege? class








That's actually an old story , but the same scenario is repeated in a multitude of schoolds nationwide.  LEFTISTS IN THE SCHOOLS* TEXTBOOK INDOCTRINATION


----------



## American_Jihad

*The Agenda of Racially Sensitive White Guys*

February 10, 2014 by Mary Grabar 






Over at a place called Diversity, Inc., founder and CEO Luke Visconti runs a regular column titled Ask the White Guy.  Recent advice columns have concerned Why is Trayvon a White-on-Black Crime? Can a White Man Speak with Authority on Diversity? and Do Blacks Need to Relax Their Natural Hair to Get Promoted? 

No kidding.  There is also another white guy who profits from his presumed sensitivity to racism as he makes the rounds on college campuses, coming next to Princeton. His name is Tim Wise and he has written a book titled, White Like Me: Reflections on Race from a Privileged Son.

Diversity, Inc., as to be expected, weighed in on Seattle Seahawks football player Richard Shermans claims that accusations that he displayed thug-like behavior in an interview immediately after he made a game-saving deflection is evidence of racism.  But Shermans statement to a FOX reporter, Im the best corner in the game! When you try me with a sorry receiver like [San Francisco 49er Michael] Crabtree, thats the result you gonna get! Dont you ever talk about me!  Dont you open your mouth about the best or Im gonna shut it for you real quick! is hardly sportsmanlike behavior.

But as usual, Diversity, Inc., seeks out racism.  In this article they allow Shermans quotes about online comments to end the article: mind-boggling the way the world reacted, Sherman said. I cant say the world, I dont want to generalize people like that because there are a lot of great people who didnt react that way. But for the people who did react that way and throw the racial slurs and things like that out there, it was really sad. Especially that close to Martin Luther King Day.

(Democrats are now studying ways to monitor hate speech, including online comments to which Sherman referred; this bone-headed idea came from a project for a geography class at Humboldt State University.)

Even after his team won, USA Today referred to this incident in the headline, Seahawks Richard Sherman is full of smiles, not quotes, after Super Bowl win.

...

Like Frederick Douglass, Jackson expressed hope that the American founders ideals would be fulfilled:

America was born in a struggle and as a struggle for freedom, and for the opportunity to develop the highest resources of mankind.  The Declaration of Independence and the Federal Constitution were the results of our fathers attempts to put on paper the ideals that inspired the birth of the nation, and those principles by which and on which the nation was erected and sustained.  There have been errors, mistakes, and gross sins committed against this American venture, but this high venture has not been repudiated or negated.

You will not see mention of Jackson in Howard Zinns A Peoples History of the United States, widely used in high school and college classrooms.  You will not likely hear mention of him at the Diversity, Inc., workshops and conferences.  Students on college campuses are not likely to hear a respectful reference to him from speakers like Tim Wise.  Conservative black leaders like Allen West are not treated respectfully by liberal white journalists.  It seems that such white guys still have an agenda.

The Agenda of Racially Sensitive ?White Guys? | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## ClosedCaption

> &#8220;I&#8217;m the best corner in the game! When you try me with a sorry receiver like [San Francisco 49er Michael] Crabtree, that&#8217;s the result you gonna get! Don&#8217;t you ever talk about me! &#8230; Don&#8217;t you open your mouth about the best or I&#8217;m gonna shut it for you real quick!&#8221; is hardly sportsmanlike behavior.



Oh Dear, I guess unsportsmanlike behavior is now "thuggish" Like Incognito....wait, he's white and just bullied someone physically and mentally.  Its not like he was "unsportsmanlike" like that awful thug Sherman.

*Fog horn*


----------



## American_Jihad

ClosedCaption said:


> &#8220;I&#8217;m the best corner in the game! When you try me with a sorry receiver like [San Francisco 49er Michael] Crabtree, that&#8217;s the result you gonna get! Don&#8217;t you ever talk about me! &#8230; Don&#8217;t you open your mouth about the best or I&#8217;m gonna shut it for you real quick!&#8221; is hardly sportsmanlike behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Dear, I guess unsportsmanlike behavior is now "thuggish" Like Incognito....wait, he's white and just bullied someone physically and mentally.  Its not like he was "unsportsmanlike" like that awful thug Sherman.
> 
> **Fog horn**
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rtO3KNqKno]Cluck Old Hen, Foghorn Stringband - YouTube[/ame]

The title suits ya...


----------



## Tank

White privilege comes from evolution


----------



## American_Jihad

*White Teachers Thought They Were the Solution*

March 25, 2014 by Colin Flaherty 






Nobody works harder or spends more money to elect liberals than teachers and their labor unions.

But these same elected officials are now asking the one question that teachers never thought they would hear: Why are you so racist?

The question was posed last week following a Department of Education study about the educational and disciplinary differences between white and black students. This critical report shows that racial disparities in school discipline policies are not only well-documented among older students, but actually begin during preschool, said Attorney General Eric Holder. This Administration is moving aggressively to disrupt the school-to-prison pipeline in order to ensure that all of our young people have equal educational opportunities.

The Department of Education has held since 2009 that any disparity in discipline or education achievement between white and black students is the result of racial discrimination. The President often refers to this racial disparity.

But heres the catch: Most teachers are white, female, liberal and supporters of President Obama. They thought they were the solution. Turns out they were the problem.

Glenn Singleton is one of the people in charge of solving the problem of racial disparity. In hundreds of school districts around the country, his company has been hired to show this cohort of young, white, liberal and female teachers how they are racist; how their racism is responsible for the achievement gap; and how they have to admit their own racism in a series of Courageous Conversations if they ever want to be successful educating black students.

Or if they want to keep their jobs.

...

Regular and frequent black mob violence in schools is documented in White Girl Bleed a Lot: The Return of Racial Violence to America and How the Media Ignore It, as well as at the popular video site WorldStarHipHop.com. Many examples are gathered at WhiteGirlBleedalot.com.

That does not mean much to the president of the Chicago teachers union. She says any problems with student learning are due to racism. When, she asks, will we address the fact that rich white people think they know whats best for children of African American or Latinos, no matter what the parents income or education level?

The secret of disproportionate levels of black violence in schools is no secret. It is the subject of frequent stories at black web sites including the TheGrio.com, Huffpo Black Voices, The Root.com, Ebony, Jet and others.

...

White Teachers Thought They Were the Solution | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## ClosedCaption

aplcr0331 said:


> What about Black Privilege? - Which means you can make up 6% of the population and make up over half of all rapes and murders but call people racist for noticing!




Yeah, blacks sure are lucky 




> But it only has to go the other way once for it to be world news. You can be responsible for some of the worst hate crimes against Asians and Jews in US history but blame them and get away with it!



Wait, white people or blacks?  Or did blacks drop a bomb on the Asians and I didnt notice?  Was Hitler black?



> You can be responsible for over 50% of hate crimes on women, gays, and transgendered yet claim to be the perpetual victim!




You can be the aggressor and the victim idiot.  Just ask anyone who's been molested.  They sometimes go on to become the molester.  Dummy



> You can call our president the N word and call NYC Hymie town and still make millions off of being an "anti racist civil rights leader".



Again, you can do both.  You dont have to be one or the other because you're crying about false equivilents



> You can boycott Korean and Jewish businesses  and lead lynch mobs into Crown Heights and still be called an "anti racist" leader.



Lynch Mobs?  Calm down there Hunger Games



> You can murder people left and right and walk away without punishment



What is this faggot talking about anymore?




> but when a white-Hispanic in Florida kills one of your people in unknown confrontation it gets more coverage than the thousands of mob attacks combined your people committ day in and out in America!



He murdered a teen...thats big news.  You're right how lucky are blacks that they get gunned down and it becomes news.  Black Privilege is kinda lame.  So far we can have crime (Yeah) and say the N word (Awesome) and when some kid gets murdered (Great...wait, sorry) the news talks about it (Now..Great, like I said before) 



> You can be a democratic incumbent in DC and call Asians "dirty" and say they can be ethnically cleansed, refuse to apologize and our media will never cover it even though the video can be seen on youtube!  You can praise genocide against Jews at a OWS LA rally while only months before crying about slavery at a AME church on MLK Jr day, both videos can be seen on youtube- and the media will never cover it! But it only takes a rumor than a white person calls a black person "******"and the whole country is inflamed by charges of racism!



Oh dear look at all the privilege!  Blacks get to commit and be victims of rape and murder, use the N word, be "black leaders", get their kids shot and the media covers it, boycott businesses, insult asians and the media ignores us.

I mean shit dude...Do you know how privileged this white bitch is?  This white bitch is so privileged that he thinks those are privileges.  Who needs a fair justice system, housing, education, employment, social justice and all that bullshit when I can look a black person in the eye and confidently say "Whats up my nigga" and get accepted.


----------



## Katzndogz

White privilege should be completely removed from all black communities.   Total segregation.

I thought we moved beyond that.


----------



## emilynghiem

Againsheila said:


> What advantages are those, exactly?



Dear AS: Credibility. The image of white people, and also Asians, are associated with upper class, educated people with better financial credit or business sense. A white man taking charge often commands respect automatically, which is also shows gender bias.

This is NOT just a "European" issue: it happens in the Asian community also that the "lighter skin" is commonly associated with the upper management class that work indoors, and the "darker skin" is associated with manual laborers and workers in the field. So devaluation discrimination against the poor is more easily associated with "darker skin color or tone" within a group, regardless of race.

It is more a "class" issue than just racial, but the White European male as a figure or image has long been associated with the ownership class and "corporate wealth". (And in relation, the culture of citing Constitutional laws to defend rights, liberties or properties has been associated with white property owners as a class, disenfranchising poor blacks; so beyond just the physical image, political associations with Constitutionalism are also embedded.)

Even though I work directly with fellow Democrats, for my views of Constitutional principles
I've been accused of being racist for volunteering in poor neighborhoods, historically African American, to support residents' plans for setting up a model campus for breaking the poverty cycle.

I am still seen as "imposing" some system that enables oppression or divides people by class, although my intent is to organize people to move upward by education and training to become self-governing. As long as I cite "white man's laws" it invokes that image, unfortunately, as a mental and perceptual barrier to overcome with people who take exception to it because of the past. That's just the reality I face.

The conflicts portrayed as black vs. white are so embedded, it has become part of the problem of why political sides stayed so divided and unable to overcome past abuses.

I also met people who believe only white people can be racist, as the group in power.
Whether justified or not, if that is how people see things, that is the reality we deal with.

* Have you ever seen the video of two men going to a car dealership to shop for cars?
Where the white man is welcomed, while the black man is turned away.

* There is a more recent video of three people hacking away at an abandoned bicycle chained near pedestrians. 
Where the black guy is immediately recognized, confronted and/or questioned but the white guy and white girl are treated differently.

A lot of it is body language. As Allen West stated in response to Obama's comments about being African American and treated with suspicion, 
he NEVER had a problem with ANYONE mistaking him or treating him with suspicion, because he carried himself and treated others with respect.
And makes it clear to people he is a man of respect. 
(Well, except online, where people read all kinds of negative things into his words and image if they don't know him in person. I take that back!)


----------



## emilynghiem

No thanks, I would not trade having to face the culture of police and prisons
as a "black person" for anything. If you really consider the tragedy of loss and damages,
self-destructive or self-induced or what, wouldn't you have nothing but COMPASSION for the plight of poor minorities and blacks of the socioeconomic classes caught in this cycle?

Regardless whose fault it is, I live to see the day ALL people are liberated from this oppression.
Color should not be the issue, but how do we address the crime, poverty and abuse?
That would be the driving factor, and it would override any issue of class, culture or race.

Note: where culture or race is a factor in solutions, people naturally respond better to solutions coming from their own communities and peers. So there is an advantage where Black churches help their own members, and Black political leaders empower their own communities. they do respond to role models of people who have walked in their shoes.

LULAC is a prime example of using cultural bonds to unite politically, even beyond class division; while the Black communities are still too divided by class, and to this day slurs from the days of slavery like "house negro" or "Uncle Tom" are still used to disparage conservative successful Blacks which merely keeps people divided and oppressed politically.

These are very serious, deeply painful issues to resolve. I don't think I could handle what has been handed down to the Black communities to deal with that has built up for generations. 
When the anger and outrage from crime and violence go that far off the scale, that is where only compassion provides an outlet so the focus can be on correcting the causes and healing the wounds.



ClosedCaption said:


> aplcr0331 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about Black Privilege? - Which means you can make up 6% of the population and make up over half of all rapes and murders but call people racist for noticing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, blacks sure are lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it only has to go the other way once for it to be world news. You can be responsible for some of the worst hate crimes against Asians and Jews in US history but blame them and get away with it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, white people or blacks?  Or did blacks drop a bomb on the Asians and I didnt notice?  Was Hitler black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can be the aggressor and the victim idiot.  Just ask anyone who's been molested.  They sometimes go on to become the molester.  Dummy
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you can do both.  You dont have to be one or the other because you're crying about false equivilents
> 
> 
> 
> Lynch Mobs?  Calm down there Hunger Games
> 
> 
> 
> What is this faggot talking about anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but when a white-Hispanic in Florida kills one of your people in unknown confrontation it gets more coverage than the thousands of mob attacks combined your people committ day in and out in America!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He murdered a teen...thats big news.  You're right how lucky are blacks that they get gunned down and it becomes news.  Black Privilege is kinda lame.  So far we can have crime (Yeah) and say the N word (Awesome) and when some kid gets murdered (Great...wait, sorry) the news talks about it (Now..Great, like I said before)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can be a democratic incumbent in DC and call Asians "dirty" and say they can be ethnically cleansed, refuse to apologize and our media will never cover it even though the video can be seen on youtube!  You can praise genocide against Jews at a OWS LA rally while only months before crying about slavery at a AME church on MLK Jr day, both videos can be seen on youtube- and the media will never cover it! But it only takes a rumor than a white person calls a black person "******"and the whole country is inflamed by charges of racism!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh dear look at all the privilege!  Blacks get to commit and be victims of rape and murder, use the N word, be "black leaders", get their kids shot and the media covers it, boycott businesses, insult asians and the media ignores us.
> 
> I mean shit dude...Do you know how privileged this white bitch is?  This white bitch is so privileged that he thinks those are privileges.  Who needs a fair justice system, housing, education, employment, social justice and all that bullshit when I can look a black person in the eye and confidently say "Whats up my nigga" and get accepted.
Click to expand...


If you were immersed in the community, and had friends that close, yes, perhaps you could get away with joking around like that. In your case, it might be understood as a joke, but it wouldn't be seen as you "trying to be racist" but trying to be funny and make fun of racism.

_If you really want to address this issue SERIOUSLY, I have a black minister friend who WANTS people to be free to say the word ****** to him or anyone, and release any emotions or fears attached to it.
So if you want to join his movement, he would welcome you to come work with him on making it a NONISSUE to call black people *******. He would LOVE people to be that liberated from any stigma!_


----------



## American_Jihad

*White Teacher Sues School District Over ‘Pervasive Culture of Racial Animus Against Caucasian Individuals’*
Sep. 24, 2015 10:32am
...
White Teacher Sues School District Over ‘Pervasive Culture of Racial Animus Against Caucasian Individuals’


----------



## boilermaker55

It is so obvious that it is pissing you off so much that the white race in American doesn't have absolute power anymore.
Damn!



American_Jihad said:


> *Public school teaches 'white privilege' class*
> 
> Published: 12 hours ago
> By Todd Starnes
> 
> Students exposed to radical leftist thinkers
> 
> 
> (RADIO.FOXNEWS)  A school district in Wisconsin said they will review a high school diversity class that exposed students to radical leftist thinkers and promoted a critical race theory that alleges white people are oppressors.
> 
> The American Diversity class was taught to students at Delavan-Darien High School in Wisconsin, Fox News has learned.
> 
> Theyre teaching white guilt, one parent told Fox News. Theyre dividing the students. Theyre saying to non-whites, You have been oppressed and youre still being oppressed.
> 
> Read the full story  Public School Teaches ?White Privilege? Class | FOX News & Commentary: Todd Starnes
> 
> 
> Read more at Public school teaches ?white privilege? class


----------



## emilynghiem

American_Jihad said:


> *White Teacher Sues School District Over ‘Pervasive Culture of Racial Animus Against Caucasian Individuals’*
> Sep. 24, 2015 10:32am
> ...
> White Teacher Sues School District Over ‘Pervasive Culture of Racial Animus Against Caucasian Individuals’


 
Sounds sexist to me, the threatening comments were targeting her and her daughters for their gender.

And note, it doesn't matter if the offender is male or female, what matters is the characteristic of the target.
If the target of the bullying/harassment is female and targeted based on that, that is still sexist
whether it is males or females attacking a female figure.

Just like if a victim of an attack is targeted for being Black,
does it matter if the offenders are White or Black?

Shouldn't the question be what is the CHARACTERISTIC of the person targeted in the attack.
if it was a sexual threat, then isn't that more SEXIST in nature?


----------



## American_Jihad

Good for a bump...

*Playwright Cancels Production Because Student Cast is Too White*
* "[Y]ou are contributing to an environment of hostility towards people of color." *
11.16.2015
News
Trey Sanchez







Clarion University of Pennsylvania students have been rehearsing six days a week since October for their upcoming premier of the play _Jesus in India_. But last week, the production was suddenly halted at the request of the playwright because *too many white people* had been cast.

...

Playwright Cancels Production Because Student Cast is Too White


----------



## MarathonMike

Translation. White privilege = "You didn't earn that!"


----------



## FA_Q2

Rather pathetic.


----------



## MizMolly

As far as whites supposedly not getting tickets, arrested or convicted, what about the cops and judges? Are they all white and only let the white ones off the hook?


----------



## baileyn45

Yeah my families privilege is the fact that my father, now in his late 70s, will be the first male on either side of my family to not die of black lung from the coal mines. He'll die from working two jobs while starting a business out of the basement of our home. All while raising 7 kids and demanding that everyone of them get a good education. No homework done, no playing with your friends. Grades not good? Sit down and we'll find out why. Yep sure was a breeze with all that privilege.


----------



## Dhara

Privilege is a tough topic for many white folks.  Yet, if you talk to alot of people of color some of them know what what privilege is.


----------



## baileyn45

Dhara said:


> Privilege is a tough topic for many white folks.  Yet, if you talk to alot of people of color some of them know what what privilege is.



White Privilege is part of the three pillars of the modern left wing. 
Victimization
Entitlement
Dependency

Teach people their entire lives that they are victims.
Teach them they are entitled to take things from other people because they are victims.
And most importantly make sure they become dependent on taking things from other people.

Breeding a generation of useless parasites.


----------



## American_Jihad

...
January 13, 2016
*Hillary Clinton describes what it is like to be white*

By Ed Straker

For those of my readers who are not white, you may be wondering what it is like to have gorgeously white Caucasian skin that absolutely sparkles in natural sunlight.  Well, wonder no more, because Hillary Clinton has provided the answer:

Her question in full: "Can you tell us what white privilege means to you and can you give me an example from your life or career when you think you have benefitted from it?" 

The prompt ushered in cheers from the crowd.

"I think it is hard when you are swimming in the ocean to know exactly what is happening around you so much as it is when you're standing on the shore perhaps watching," Clinton responded. 
​So, for Hillary, being white is swimming in an ocean while black people are watching on the beach.  Or perhaps being white is like being a great pelican, flapping your arms while watching coconut trees sway in the breeze.  Or being white could be like playing with a toy train, while it rains outside and somewhere in China merchants are selling tea.

But Hillary was not yet done rambling:

Clinton then said she considered herself a "lucky person" growing up and listed a few examples of when that luck came into play in her early years.
"I was born white, middle-class, in the middle of America. I went to good public schools. I had a very strong, supportive family. I had a lot of great experiences growing up. I went to a wonderful college. I went to law school," Clinton said.​...

Read more: http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2016/01/hillary_clinton_describes_what_it_is_like_to_be_white.html#ixzz3x8jIzpcB




That don't look like a pelican to me, looks like
an old beached whale...


----------



## American_Jihad

*The 'White Privilege' Lie*
* And why it does great harm to blacks. *
February 16, 2016
Dennis Prager





A pillar of contemporary leftism is the notion of "white privilege." Given that a generation of high school and college students are being taught that a great number of "unearned privileges" accrue to white Americans — the charge of white privilege demands rational inquiry.

The assertion turns out to be largely meaningless. And more significantly, it does great harm to blacks.

First, no reasonable person can argue that white privilege applies to the great majority of whites, let alone to all whites. There are simply too many variables other than race that determine individual success in America.

And if it were true, why would whites commit suicide at twice the rate of blacks (and at a higher rate than any other race in America except American Indians)? According to the American Foundation for Suicide Prevention, white men, whom the left argue are the most privileged group of all in America, commit 7 of every 10 suicides in America — even though only 3 of 10 Americans are white males.

Whatever reason one gives for the white suicide rate, it is indisputable that, at the very least, considerably more whites than blacks consider life not worth living. To argue that all these whites were oblivious to all the unique privileges they had is to stretch the definition of "privilege" beyond credulity. 

Second, there are a host of privileges that dwarf "white privilege."

A huge one is "two-parent privilege." If you are raised by a father and mother, you enter adulthood with more privileges than anyone else in American society, irrespective of race, ethnicity or sex. That's why the poverty rate among two-parent black families is only 7 percent. Compare that to a 22 percent poverty rate among whites in single-parent homes. Obviously, the two-parent home is the decisive privilege.

Another "privilege," if one wants to use that term, that dwarfs "white privilege" is "Asian privilege." Asian-Americans do better than white Americans in school, on IQ tests, on credit scores and on other positive parameters. In fact, according to recent data from the Federal Reserve, Asians are about to surpass whites as the wealthiest group of Americans. Will the left soon complain about Asian privilege?


...

White privilege is another left-wing attempt, and a successful one, to keep America from focusing on that which will truly help black America — a resurrection of the black family, for example — and instead to focus on an external problem: white privilege. 

In doing so, the left has become the only real enemy the black has in America today.

The 'White Privilege' Lie


----------



## emilynghiem

American_Jihad said:


> *The 'White Privilege' Lie*
> * And why it does great harm to blacks. *
> February 16, 2016
> Dennis Prager
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pillar of contemporary leftism is the notion of "white privilege." Given that a generation of high school and college students are being taught that a great number of "unearned privileges" accrue to white Americans — the charge of white privilege demands rational inquiry.
> 
> The assertion turns out to be largely meaningless. And more significantly, it does great harm to blacks.
> 
> First, no reasonable person can argue that white privilege applies to the great majority of whites, let alone to all whites. There are simply too many variables other than race that determine individual success in America.
> 
> And if it were true, why would whites commit suicide at twice the rate of blacks (and at a higher rate than any other race in America except American Indians)? According to the American Foundation for Suicide Prevention, white men, whom the left argue are the most privileged group of all in America, commit 7 of every 10 suicides in America — even though only 3 of 10 Americans are white males.
> 
> Whatever reason one gives for the white suicide rate, it is indisputable that, at the very least, considerably more whites than blacks consider life not worth living. To argue that all these whites were oblivious to all the unique privileges they had is to stretch the definition of "privilege" beyond credulity.
> 
> Second, there are a host of privileges that dwarf "white privilege."
> 
> A huge one is "two-parent privilege." If you are raised by a father and mother, you enter adulthood with more privileges than anyone else in American society, irrespective of race, ethnicity or sex. That's why the poverty rate among two-parent black families is only 7 percent. Compare that to a 22 percent poverty rate among whites in single-parent homes. Obviously, the two-parent home is the decisive privilege.
> 
> Another "privilege," if one wants to use that term, that dwarfs "white privilege" is "Asian privilege." Asian-Americans do better than white Americans in school, on IQ tests, on credit scores and on other positive parameters. In fact, according to recent data from the Federal Reserve, Asians are about to surpass whites as the wealthiest group of Americans. Will the left soon complain about Asian privilege?
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> White privilege is another left-wing attempt, and a successful one, to keep America from focusing on that which will truly help black America — a resurrection of the black family, for example — and instead to focus on an external problem: white privilege.
> 
> In doing so, the left has become the only real enemy the black has in America today.
> 
> The 'White Privilege' Lie



Dear American_Jihad

Yes and no. If None of us are genetically related to the actual WHITE Founding Fathers,
then this is all psychological or spiritual but not genetic that we "inherited" authority and political
experience, and "connection" to the current govt, corporate and legal system of OWNERSHIP.

So if all of us are spiritually equal upon birth, then technically BLACK Asian Latino and every
other person born or naturalized in America can "inherit" the same advantages from America's legacy.

HOWEVER what I've found is that
(A) No other group has the history in their family generations of OWNING the land
that the govt operates on and taxes people to keep us subservient to govt.

The Blacks who once owned their own land in my district under their own leadership APART from the govt
started by European settlers HAD THEIR LAND TAKEN AWAY BY EMINENT DOMAIN.

The NATIVE AMERICANS all had most of their land taken away, and the ones who do claim ownership are still fighting to this day to restore their original sovereignty, but to this day are still under the mercy of federal govt.

(B) Blacks who have had a DISRUPTION in their family lines due to the genocidal acts of slavery that involved RAPE and wiping out any connection they had with their ancestral lineage and FAMILY NAMES/HERITAGE,
have MORE to overcome to get to an EQUAL level with people who didn't have GENOCIDE in their history.

So if you consider the Black family lines that are 150 years BEHIND on the learning curve of owning and managing property, this is NOT EQUAL.

The Irish may be have been enslaved and raped as slaves, but these were a minority among Europeans.
There are not as many Americans of European heritage with as close a family history tied to the slave trade, genocide and forced rapes as there are Blacks who have grandparents or great grandparents from the days of slavery.

If you can imagine the recovery time it takes to move from BEING property of other people
to OWNING property, that makes sense why it might take 2-3 generations if not 4 or more.

Now, if you compare THAT cultural background of being OWNED and SOLD as property,
plus the period of segregation where blacks were legally rejected and not considered equal citizens,
to what WHITE people have who have GENERATIONS of ownership in their family history,
how do you expect people to be equal?

(C) what we NEED is a system where people CAN experience the SAME PROCESS
the Founding Fathers did of establishing their own land, country and govt from the ground up.

If all people had that learning experience, such as setting up campus districts in each state, and/or along the border, where business and govt leaders in training can manage their own programs, property and entire administrative and financial system WITHOUT BEING UNDER the current system that was set up and passed down from the Founding Fathers, then maybe people COULD EXPERIENCE EQUAL OWNERSHIP and equal control in government.

Until we have something like that, too many people never experience direct control and ownership.  So they keep depending on "other people" to run the businesses, govt, economy, etc. because it's "already under the current govt and corporate system" that was put in place by "other people."

Regardless if this "dominating class" is labeled in terms of race, black or white or whatever,
the CLASS system is based on who has knowledge of laws and ownership
and who remains a victim dependent on other people's management and decisions.

A lot of the minority classes feel left out and unequal
because they never had the same change to inherit ACTUAL OWNERSHIP.

NOT just buying and renting houses and commercial property UNDER THE CURRENT SYSTEM because the tax laws make you beholden to CURRENT GOVT that takes your land if you don't  pay your taxes. So it's already under the control of some pre-existing collective authority.

When the European immigrants who built America ran into this issue of "pre-existent" taxing authority that controlled everything, this was coming from Great Britain, and America broke free from that, and set up a separate country.

So the people who never had that experience and never inherited it from previous generations in their family would benefit from being able to set up their own systems in their local towns, cities, counties and states where they have a chance to experience the same level of liberation from other people's control by direct ownership that ISN'T ALREADY under the given system that has been handed down to us.

Maybe we need some places that people can learn to own and manage from scratch
in order to experience full control and autonomy.

I don't see how we can be equal if we don't experience the same levels of ownership and control.

It seems whole generations get stuck in a victim mentality mode of being constantly under
the jurisdiction of other systems we can never control or fully participate in as equals.

So yes, in a way, we are ALL in the same boat because we're ALL under this current system as is.

But for people who feel a connection GENERATIONALLY to the Founding Fathers and descendants of that cultural class and lineage,
that isn't going to be equal to people who have inherited the legacy of Native Americans, Black and other minority cultures that came from slavery and oppression to try to restore their natural original state that WASN'T under the jurisdiction of Govt based on European dominated leadership and laws.


----------



## MDiver

American_Jihad said:


> ...
> January 13, 2016
> *Hillary Clinton describes what it is like to be white*
> 
> By Ed Straker
> 
> For those of my readers who are not white, you may be wondering what it is like to have gorgeously white Caucasian skin that absolutely sparkles in natural sunlight.  Well, wonder no more, because Hillary Clinton has provided the answer:
> 
> Her question in full: "Can you tell us what white privilege means to you and can you give me an example from your life or career when you think you have benefitted from it?"
> 
> The prompt ushered in cheers from the crowd.
> 
> "I think it is hard when you are swimming in the ocean to know exactly what is happening around you so much as it is when you're standing on the shore perhaps watching," Clinton responded.
> ​So, for Hillary, being white is swimming in an ocean while black people are watching on the beach.  Or perhaps being white is like being a great pelican, flapping your arms while watching coconut trees sway in the breeze.  Or being white could be like playing with a toy train, while it rains outside and somewhere in China merchants are selling tea.
> 
> But Hillary was not yet done rambling:
> 
> Clinton then said she considered herself a "lucky person" growing up and listed a few examples of when that luck came into play in her early years.
> "I was born white, middle-class, in the middle of America. I went to good public schools. I had a very strong, supportive family. I had a lot of great experiences growing up. I went to a wonderful college. I went to law school," Clinton said.​...
> 
> Read more: http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2016/01/hillary_clinton_describes_what_it_is_like_to_be_white.html#ixzz3x8jIzpcB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That don't look like a pelican to me, looks like
> an old beached whale...


I'm just responding to the photo and quote: "Sometimes not even Viagra can help you bone up."
If you think your significant other or spouse is going to look like Beyoncé or Jennifer Lopez when she's 68, dream on.  The wrinkles (major ones) sink in, metabolism slows down and the weight gets added on.  By 70 or above, everyone looks like crap.


----------



## Socratesrevenge

For those who are interested in understanding better so-called white privilege and why it is being taught, watch these videos:



This is the end goal of teaching so-called white privilege:



The following website is the end goal of teaching so-called white privilege, which is code for anti-white.

White GeNOcide Project - Exposing White Genocide


----------



## American_Jihad

*Interracial White Privilege is the Left's Hot New Hate*
* White privilege, it’s not just for white people anymore. *
March 7, 2016
Daniel Greenfield






...

  The left sowed its vicious intersectional racial conflicts to divide and conquer, to create hierarchies of privilege under their control by pitting people against each other. This was never going to stop with pitting white people and black people against each other. Pitting black people against each other has become the new social justice that turns every aspect of human diversity into human enmity.

Social justice crybullies chant about diversity and yet they viscerally hate it. Instead interracial people are accused of having Eurocentric white privilege and cultural exchange is denounced as appropriation. These are not the actions and attitudes of a movement that seeks diversity, but of a supremacist movement aching to stoke hatreds and erect racial boundaries to protect its fragile sense of superiority.

The intersectional left loathes the exchanges that actually lead to diversity because its investment in the identity politics of individual groups is so extreme that it adopts their supremacist positions. While claiming to be advocates of tolerance, the left venerates racist hate groups such as the Black Panthers and La Raza, and makes common cause with the Islamic fundamentalists of the Muslim Brotherhood.

The left is brimming over with the seething bigotries of its integrated hate groups. The deeper it sinks into that swamp, the worse the hatred becomes. The interracial controversy centers around Zoe Saldana being attacked for playing Nina Simone, a racist who boasted, “I don’t like white people”. Her fan base doesn’t like interracial people who had a white ancestor somewhere along the way either. Why should that be a surprise? Racism has its own ugly racial logic and hate has no natural stopping point.

Liberals who have gotten in the business of carrying water for the black supremacist hatred of white people, must stick around for Rwanda-style intraracial hatreds among black people, and must take the side of racial purity over interracial miscegenation and the side of darker skinned black people over the lighter skinned black people. Anything else would be bad intersectional form and allyship.

This is the sad, sick and twisted racist mess that the civil rights movement has become. Two generations later, the newly anti-racist Democratic Party is back to its old job of fighting against miscegenation. But this time the opposition to “race-mixing” is a politically correct campaign against “white supremacy”.

Specifically the type of white supremacy contained in the veins of some racially impure black people.

Forget, “I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character.” Two generations later, the left decries that quote as “controversial” and instead seeks to judge children not by the color of their skin, but by the exact shade of the color of their skin turning back the clock not to the era of segregation, but to a degree of racist insanity that even segregationists would have blanched at.

In this bold new utopia of tolerance, each year ushers in new extremes of politically correct racism. This may be the year when the left moves beyond hating white people to officially hating interracial people.

And then we can join people of all shades and colors in checking our “light-skinned privilege”.

Interracial White Privilege is the Left's Hot New Hate


----------



## American_Jihad

...


----------



## Unkotare

American_Jihad said:


> *Interracial White Privilege is the Left's Hot New Hate*
> * White privilege, it’s not just for white people anymore. *
> March 7, 2016
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The left sowed its vicious intersectional racial conflicts to divide and conquer, to create hierarchies of privilege under their control by pitting people against each other. This was never going to stop with pitting white people and black people against each other. Pitting black people against each other has become the new social justice that turns every aspect of human diversity into human enmity.
> 
> Social justice crybullies chant about diversity and yet they viscerally hate it. Instead interracial people are accused of having Eurocentric white privilege and cultural exchange is denounced as appropriation. These are not the actions and attitudes of a movement that seeks diversity, but of a supremacist movement aching to stoke hatreds and erect racial boundaries to protect its fragile sense of superiority.
> 
> The intersectional left loathes the exchanges that actually lead to diversity because its investment in the identity politics of individual groups is so extreme that it adopts their supremacist positions. While claiming to be advocates of tolerance, the left venerates racist hate groups such as the Black Panthers and La Raza, and makes common cause with the Islamic fundamentalists of the Muslim Brotherhood.
> 
> The left is brimming over with the seething bigotries of its integrated hate groups. The deeper it sinks into that swamp, the worse the hatred becomes. The interracial controversy centers around Zoe Saldana being attacked for playing Nina Simone, a racist who boasted, “I don’t like white people”. Her fan base doesn’t like interracial people who had a white ancestor somewhere along the way either. Why should that be a surprise? Racism has its own ugly racial logic and hate has no natural stopping point.
> 
> Liberals who have gotten in the business of carrying water for the black supremacist hatred of white people, must stick around for Rwanda-style intraracial hatreds among black people, and must take the side of racial purity over interracial miscegenation and the side of darker skinned black people over the lighter skinned black people. Anything else would be bad intersectional form and allyship.
> 
> This is the sad, sick and twisted racist mess that the civil rights movement has become. Two generations later, the newly anti-racist Democratic Party is back to its old job of fighting against miscegenation. But this time the opposition to “race-mixing” is a politically correct campaign against “white supremacy”.
> 
> Specifically the type of white supremacy contained in the veins of some racially impure black people.
> 
> Forget, “I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character.” Two generations later, the left decries that quote as “controversial” and instead seeks to judge children not by the color of their skin, but by the exact shade of the color of their skin turning back the clock not to the era of segregation, but to a degree of racist insanity that even segregationists would have blanched at.
> 
> In this bold new utopia of tolerance, each year ushers in new extremes of politically correct racism. This may be the year when the left moves beyond hating white people to officially hating interracial people.
> 
> And then we can join people of all shades and colors in checking our “light-skinned privilege”.
> 
> Interracial White Privilege is the Left's Hot New Hate











Of course. democrats have never changed.


----------



## pestilentz

Nole said:


> well, I cant blame the teacher, its true.
> 
> My father told me at a young age, as a white male I have certain privileges in this country and I need to be respectful and sensitive to those privileges.
> 
> 
> Sage advice.


white privilege is a way to silence anybody who is not of color. It is just a bullshit leftist term that means shut up because you are not a member of a minority group, a privileged minority group in the leftist space. It's racism against white's. you're basically saying to white people who aren't racist and you can't find any proof of their racism that they must be racist because they're white that is called racism


----------



## American_Jihad

*Only You can Stop Whiteness*
* Whiteness takes over the 17th Annual White Privilege Conference. *
April 22, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





  A specter is haunting America. The specter of white privilege, white supremacy and whiteness. What is whiteness? If you ask the radical education activists at the 17th Annual White Privilege Conference,”whiteness” is the source of all human evil. Also it’s the race of the majority of the country.

The conference with its 2,500 teachers, school administrators and counselors is a bizarre throwback to National Socialism’s ideological indoctrination of every part of society on the evils of one single race. Attendees wore the conference’s version of Nazi armbands with wristbands reading “Got Privilege”. 

But not even the 17th Annual White Privilege Conference was safe from the scourge of “whiteness”.

The hashtag #WPCSoWhite was unleashed complaining about how white the anti-white conference was. Is there any better evidence that white supremacy is so much a part of our lives that white people dominate even anti-white conferences? How are anti-white racists of color supposed to find their voices when they are being stifled by the white supremacist Rachel Dolezals and Shaun Kings out there?

...

  The White Privilege Conference seeks to replace education with indoctrination. It wants to displace the traditional elements of education to teach activism. And the more incapable its graduates are of functioning in the real world, the more activists and protesters the left will net for its movement.

But the White Privilege Conference wasn’t just about denouncing white people. Occasionally it also took a break to denounce Christianity. 

...

  White people dominate an anti-white conference. And even its denunciations of Christianity are sponsored by the Pennsylvania Council of Churches. There’s no escape from the great menace. 

We have met the enemy and he is us. And therefore we must wear the armband of shame to confess our privilege.

Can anyone except Rachel Dolezal stop “whiteness” before it takes over America just like it took over the 17th Annual White Privilege Conference? 

Only You can Stop Whiteness


----------



## emilynghiem

Dear American_Jihad

to this issue of White Privilege, I see both sides and have to
say YES and NO.  There ARE some areas that YES people
do make assumptions and are conditioned to defer to WHITE MEN.

Whenever I have been part of a class, group, meeting, etc.
the members generally flock around and follow a leader,
and will naturally expect the older white man in the group to lead.

In my historic African American church neighborhood, there is some
respect to the church elders who are women, but generally the men
will either band together or divide along lines of MALE LEADERSHIP.

Besides the
1. group dynamic where people will "follow the leader"
(where white dominates, and also men will be given the lead over others)
there is also the issue of the fact that

2. American govt and property/ownership/development
was founded on European traditions of natural laws and terms that favor that culture.

This is where people are getting the concept that the White Ownership class
is what has defined the laws and govt structure from the beginning; so once
that is set up, then people keep deferring to that as the default.  Everything else
is based on comparing or deriving from that established foundation as the core.

Can this be changed and equalized?

Yes, but it will take some REAL work.

Until each family, community and cultural lineage has equal history
in UNINTERRUPTED ownership "passed down" from one generation to the next
in order to sustain itself as SOVEREIGN, then people do not invoke, exercise or perceive
"equal authority" or ownership of property, the democratic process and their own rights/freedoms.

True, we can argue that every person, every race culture nation and tribe has gone through
their suffering and cycles of destruction, restructuring and growth.

If we are honest, we know that ALL people of ALL backgrounds will go through
similar stages of spiritual, social, political and economic upheaval, recovery and learning curve.

We can even argue that the social pattern of associating "white or lighter skin" with
"ownership management class" is NOT just the European/Black culture, but OTHER cultures, eg
Latino and Asian, have emphasized the value on lighter skin associated with upper class
in contrast to darker skin associated with "lower class outdoor or manual field laborers."

And who can argue that slavery doesn't affect Asians as much or more than Africans
due to populations alone in China, India and other places supplying slave labor?

Where I WOULD agree with the Black/White power imbalance is that in the history
of property owners in America, where authority of law generally follows from that,
there are whole generations of Black families and descendants who were not only
denied the right and experience of owning property, voting and participating in govt
but were managed like property themselves, owned by others legally.  That had to
have profound effect for generations to come until this conditioning is healed and worked through.

The fact that Black race and skin color was used specifically to mark and identify Slaves for sale
and segregation clearly profited from dividing Black from White and valuing/treating these differently.

So that is a unique relationship and conflict that needs to heal
and open the door for equal ownership, participation and EXPERIENCE.

There are some cultural and family lines 150 years behind on the learning curve,
so that isn't something that changes overnight, but takes generations to recover and heal.

The disparity CAN be overcome, but staying divided and pointing the blame here and there
does not help. All of America has benefited from the economic advantages and development
made possible by slave labor, and we still depend on slave labor to make our goods affordable.

We share in the responsibility for resolving these class issues that have become associated
with race, which isn't the cause of the imbalance but race was used as a factor to
manage and profit off the division between rich and poor, leaders and followers, empowered and uneducated,
self-governing property owners and disenfranchised people treated as the property of someone else.


----------



## American_Jihad

emilynghiem said:


> Dear American_Jihad
> 
> to this issue of White Privilege, I see both sides and have to
> say YES and NO. There ARE some areas that YES people
> do make assumptions and are conditioned to defer to WHITE MEN.



emilynghiem =  I got to say your long wind-did, watch out Al Gore will say your heating the planet...


----------



## Unkotare

Is anyone stupid enough to think this nonsense really has anything to do with 'race.'?


----------



## ClosedCaption

pestilentz said:


> Nole said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, I cant blame the teacher, its true.
> 
> My father told me at a young age, as a white male I have certain privileges in this country and I need to be respectful and sensitive to those privileges.
> 
> 
> Sage advice.
> 
> 
> 
> white privilege is a way to silence anybody who is not of color. It is just a bullshit leftist term that means shut up because you are not a member of a minority group, a privileged minority group in the leftist space. It's racism against white's. you're basically saying to white people who aren't racist and you can't find any proof of their racism that they must be racist because they're white that is called racism
Click to expand...


White privilege has nothing to do with your ability or wanting to speak.  Curiously you think it means to shut up while you're explaining it.  That's ironic as hell


----------



## American_Jihad

*Communications Class Tackles ‘Whiteness’ With Two-Hour ‘Whiteness Forum’*
*Vanna White would be the perfect hostess for the “Wheel of Whiteness.” *
12.6.2016
News
Trey Sanchez

A two-hour “Whiteness Forum” was held on the campus of Cal State San Marcos last week that explored white privilege and its oppression of people of color as part of a communications class, reports The College Fix.

Multiple displays were on hand covering such topics as the “white beauty standard,” “whiteness in the court,” and “Gentrification is the new Colonialism.” Games such as “Wheel of Whiteness” quizzed attendees “on facts and figures relating to race.”

Professor Dreama Moon — that’s Dreama Moon — teaches the communications class all about “Communicating Whiteness.” Moon said the point is “to learn how to have a conversation with people, to engage.” This forum is designed to help students learn better and they will if “they actually do something as opposed to just hear something,” Moon said.

Moon address the gathered crowd to the forum, telling them, “One thing you can do today is to begin to educate yourself about white supremacy and learn how to not support it and how to help eradicate it.” She encouraged them to visit the table labeled “boycott/support” to discover “businesses that support your values.” There were several companies listed for boycott “in the aftermath of Donald Trump,” such as NASCAR, the UFC, Jenny Craig, Macy’s, Hobby Lobby, and Amazon. Also on site was a table inscribed with “Make America White Again” and suggested Trump’s candidacy caused a surge in hate crimes.

...

Communications Class Tackles ‘Whiteness’ With Two-Hour ‘Whiteness Forum’


----------



## Tank

White privilege = White responsibility


----------



## American_Jihad

January 14, 2017
*White Women's March Madness*
By Lynne Lechter

...

The pejorative term “white privilege” has been hurled to date almost entirely against white males. This relatively new addition to America’s litany of purported sins is emerging as a core part of the left’s pantheon of victimization. Non-whites are now victims because Western European and American culture have extant societal structures conferring special privileges to white-skinned people. Especially, white-skinned male people. The only way to remedy this imbalance is to vilify white males and degrade their accomplishments. Concomitantly, income redistribution is justified and criminal behavior recharacterized and excused. J.R. Dunn summed it up aptly:

White privilege is a tactic rather than an idea, and to ask for a specific definition is to ask for something that has never been and can never be… But it does feature one basic element, not easily denied or set aside… That is the contention that benefits – social, economic, academic, and historical – are automatically conferred to an individual simply as a matter of being white.


While elements of this theory may have been true for small segments of the white population in the 1930s, when W.E.B. Du Bois first studied his theory of a global white supremacy, and during the Civil Rights movement of the 1960s, it is not true today. Yet these tropes have persisted and institutionalized unfettered from the petri dish of academia. The virus permeated mainstream society and exploded onto social media. The deleterious effects are far-reaching, and heretofore unchecked. Only with the 2016 presidential election have white men successfully pushed back.

...

In an ironic twist, the white feminist protest participants, who have historically done nothing to counter the unfair assault on white men, now find themselves under attack for their perceived white female privilege. White women conceived the protest. Other participants chafed and pushed for diverse leadership. Diverse leadership was achieved. But, many black participants advocated for a black woman only march. One African-American blogger wrote that white women should: “shut up and listen more.” Others chimed in stating that white women should acknowledge their white privilege and leave it at the door. Consequently, some white women have resigned from the march.

One can only hope that with president-elect Trump’s antipathy to pollical correctness, this madness will end. Diversity is the enemy of assimilation.


Read more: Articles: White Women's March Madness


----------



## Freewill

Here is an example of white privilege.

Most of the NFL head coaches are white, most of the players are black.   Why are most players black?  The reason you will receive is that they are better players.   But if one is to say that most of the head coaches are white because they are better coaches all of a sudden it become white privilege.


----------



## SeaGal

American_Jihad said:


> ...One can only hope that with president-elect Trump’s antipathy to pollical correctness, this madness will end. Diversity is the enemy of assimilation.



...and _when they came for me there was no one left to speak up_.

Conservative women, especially those of color, have always borne the brunt of attacks from the left.  They are fair game to derogatory name calling because they have diversity of thought...the only diversity that matters as it is achieved by choice, not dna.  They've escaped the carefully crafted boxes.

Shame on those who believe in a 'diversity' that is only skin deep...that's intellectual laziness.  Shame on those who exploit identity politics and victimhood for gain...for that's intellectual dishonesty.  Shame on those who believe the shade of one's skin is a job qualification. Shame on us for accepting it.

A diversity based on circumstances of birth, ie gender, degrees of skin browness from light beige to ebony, yet denies diversity of opinion, such as we are seeing in the public square and college campuses today - is shallow and meaningless.  The newest of armies counting coup on the only diversity that elevates society.


----------



## American_Jihad

*PAY FOR YOUR WHITE PRIVILEGE*
*Calculate your ancestry and find out how much you owe.*
March 6, 2017

Daniel Greenfield





A proposal has been making its way through the social justice sewer system to have white people pay a 5% privilege tax.

That would be a lot cheaper than the current wealth redistribution built into the tax system.

In 2004, black people made up 12% of the population and 20% of those who didn’t file taxes at all. It was estimated that 50.7% of African American households, 52% of Hispanic households and 37% of white households paid no income taxes. 

The numbers would likely have only gotten worse after the recession, which destroyed large numbers of African-American jobs, and the Obama years, which traded social welfare for economic progress,

An otherwise equal tax system with a 5% white privilege tax would be an enormous improvement.

How do you calculate the income losses for a white student shut out of college by affirmative action or a white business owner’s income losses due to preferential business programs aimed at minorities?

The white student would happily pay that 5% to be allowed to go to college instead of being told that more diverse students with worse grades will cut ahead of him in line because they are “disadvantaged”. It would be easier for the white business owner to calculate in a fixed privilege tax for an otherwise competitive market than the intangible forms of diversity discrimination that rig the game.

A 5% white privilege tax would be far too honest. The real tax is hidden and much higher.

But the white privilege tax does raise all sorts of fascinating questions. How do you calculate it? It can’t be by appearing or identifying as a minority. Such an unfair performative system would allow Rachel Dolezal, aka Nkechi Diallo, to escape paying her white privilege tax after unfairly exploiting her white privilege to head the NAACP. 

If white people can just braid their hair in dreadlocks and spend a week in a tanning salon before renaming themselves Mkesi Daluboo or Willami Clintonoo, what good is a white privilege tax?

The only fair way to do it is with a DNA test.

Commercially available DNA tests make it easy to calculate the percentage of European and more diversely non-European ancestry. Every taxpayer could establish the exact diversity of his ancestry and determine his privilege tax that way. 

The results would be interesting.

The average African-American is around a quarter European. That means he would be required to pay a 1.25% white privilege tax. Obama’s white privilege tax would be at least 2.5%. It would have been higher, but Africans have less European ancestry, with its accompanying white privilege, than African-Americans, even though they were never actually enslaved in the United States.

Henry Louis Gates Jr, the Obama pal who blamed racism for his confrontation with police, has 50% European ancestry. That will be a 2.5% white privilege tax. Please.

Latinos in this country average around 70 percent European ancestry. That’s a 3.5% white privilege tax.

The minority taxpayer likely to end up with the lowest white privilege tax would be Asian-American. Asian-Americans have some of the highest economic performance around, but they are also untainted by the evil curse of white privilege having no European ancestry whatsoever.

But Asian-Americans do have high intermarriage rates so before long their children, like much of the population of the United States, will end up with European ancestry and white privilege.

...

Former Attorney General Eric Holder was right. We are a nation of cowards on race. And that is what he, and the other racists and radicals, are counting on. We are too afraid to defy those who divide us.

Too afraid to stand up to him and to all those like him who have been passing off racism as progress, too afraid of false accusations of racism by racists like him and too afraid to rebuild this country as a united nation rather than a collection of intersectional tribes allied against the idea of a common racial enemy.

We can be one nation. Or we can start charging racial taxes. The choice is ours. 

Pay for Your White Privilege


----------



## Moonglow

I get a discount, for being part Indian..


----------



## MrShangles

But isn't there black privilege also, if there are 2 job applications one white one black who has the privilege then. Black will always be picked over white for fear of discrimination.
I can already hear it coming, yes I'm racist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunarcy

Lakhota said:


> Ole whitey will soon be a "minority"...



As there are 159,000,000 more whites in the USA than any other ethnic group, I think "soon" is an overstatement.


----------



## DGS49

MrShangles, I think what you describe is rather a minority case (no play on words intended).  Most likely, the selecting supervisor will pick the white applicant because he will "fit in better with the other people," while not acknowledging that racism may have played a part in the selection process.


----------



## Freewill

DGS49 said:


> MrShangles, I think what you describe is rather a minority case (no play on words intended).  Most likely, the selecting supervisor will pick the white applicant because he will "fit in better with the other people," while not acknowledging that racism may have played a part in the selection process.



Me thinks in this day and age the most qualified will be selected.  Companies don't have the time nor the money to be playing racist games.

But I did notice that there was a College that shouted down a speaker because it was presumed that he had written that minorities were intellectually inferior to whites.  I would ask any black person, do you think that blacks are superior athletes?  I am thinking they would say yes.


----------



## American_Jihad

*College Students: ‘Truth’ White Man’s Construct, Demand ‘Action’ Against Conservative Reporters*
*There is no arguing with people who believe in their own truth.*
4.17.2017 

News

Trey Sanchez 






Black students from the Claremont Colleges near Los Angeles penned a letter to the outgoing president of Pomona College to let him know that “truth” is a white man’s construct and demand he “take action” against conservative journalists at the school’s newspaper, the _Claremont Independent_.

After a protest in early April of pro-police author and Black Lives Matter critic Heather Mac Donald, which shut down her planned speech, President David Oxtoby addressed all college students, reminding them the importance of academic freedom.

“Protest has a legitimate and celebrated place on college campuses,” Oxtoby stated. “What we cannot support is the act of preventing others from engaging with an invited speaker. Our mission is founded upon the discovery of truth, the collaborative development of knowledge and the betterment of society.”

However, the three black students who penned the letter disagree and see “free speech” as something white people hide behind to protect their bigotry:

...

There was another demand, as the _Claremont Independent_ notes:

...

College Students: ‘Truth’ White Man’s Construct, Demand ‘Action’ Against Conservative Reporters


----------



## American_Jihad

*WHITESPLAINING WHITE PRIVILEGE!*
*Ami Horowitz finds that white liberals and black Americans have very different views on "white privilege."*
May 25, 2017

Frontpagemag.com





Filmmaker Ami Horowitz recently interviewed attendees of a Kansas City "white privilege" conference. See how their thoughts compare to the views of actual black Americans when asked about "white privilege." 


Whitesplaining White Privilege!


----------



## American_Jihad

*Students Verbally Assault Professor for Questioning School's Racist Policy*
*"We are not speaking on terms of white privilege. This is not a discussion. You have lost that one.”*
5.25.2017 

News

Mark Tapson 

_The Washington Times_ reports that a mob of students at Evergreen State College ganged up on a professor who wrote an email questioning the propriety of a school event in which white people were "invited" to leave campus for a day.

The “Day of Absence & Day of Presence” is an annual event at the Washington state liberal arts school which took place last month this year. Students and non-white faculty traditionally leave campus for the day to hold team-building exercises and demonstrate their importance to the community through their absence. The white students and faculty remain on campus to attend anti-racism workshops and seminars. Because all whites are in need of enlightenment about their inherent racism and white privilege, don't ya know.

This year the school reversed that procedure, and in an email to Rashida Love, the director of First Peoples Multicultural Advising Services at Evergreen, biology professor Bret Weinstein, who is white, said he intended to stay on campus.

...

Students Verbally Assault Professor for Questioning School's Racist Policy


----------



## MizMolly

Students need discipline for their behavior.


----------



## American_Jihad

*THE MYTH OF “A SYSTEM OF WHITE SUPREMACY”*
*Disproving the Big Lie.*
June 30, 2017

Jack Kerwick





...

The hashtag Williams borrowed from an article published at _The Medium_ and written in response to the recent mass shooting of Republican congressmen in Alexandria, Virginia.  The essay’s author, “Son of Baldwin,” expressed regret that a black police officer risked her life to save the lives of “white bigots” and urged other blacks who are in positions to do the same to refrain from indulging the impulse.

Instead, they should: “Let.Them.Fucking.Die.” 

The backlash against Williams and his employer was massive and sudden.  Two Connecticut congressmen, Trinity College alumni, issued a statement imploring Trinity to terminate Williams immediately. Supposedly, the now infamous professor went into hiding because of death threats that he received. 

Williams and his supporters among Trinity faculty and students insist that he meant to call for the death of, not white _people, _but “_a system _of _white supremacy._” 

...

The Myth of “a System of White Supremacy”


----------



## Kondor3

Lakhota said:


> Ole whitey will soon be a "minority"...


Fantasizing again? I'm sure that's the regular circle-jerk-du-jour at the monthly Tribal Council meetings. You and yours will evaporate into oblivion long before that happens.


----------



## Kondor3

Luissa said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nole said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, I cant blame the teacher, its true.
> 
> My father told me at a young age, as a white male I have certain privileges in this country and I need to be respectful and sensitive to those privileges.
> 
> 
> Sage advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So daddy taught ya white guilt and how to self-loath...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not guilt or self loathing, it's realizing you have some advantages being a white male and not being arrogant about it.
Click to expand...

Fun, ain't it?


----------



## Kondor3

squeeze berry said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not guilt or self loathing, it's realizing you have some advantages being a white male and not being arrogant about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What advantages are those, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We glow in the dark, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's a disadvantage when walking through a black neighborhood
Click to expand...

Why would one *want* to?

Much cleaner and healthier and safer in the massive White communities which *surround* the inner-city Plantations... smells better, too.


----------

